# 11/25 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329841852825153536


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Butcher and Blade starting to build up that Peter Avalon-esque record


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I do find it interesting that they've gone with Jericho and Hager as a tag team - I know they've teamed before but it used to be Jericho and Sammy and now that's not a thing anymore. Why the need to build up Jericho and Hager as a tag team in the rankings? Hoping for some kind of storyline build in this match though, whether it's to do with Wardlow/Hager, Sammy being jealous, I don't know. Something more than just an Inner Circle win please.

Would be a good time for Butcher & Blade to get the win here. Could put it down to them having more experience as a tag team than Fenix and PAC and play off the ring rust that PAC would have. Should be a good match though.

Big opportunity for Anna Jay - she isn't going to win this but she's only had a year in the wrestling business so a good showing here will continue to put her in a good light. Shida can carry most women to a great match and these two had a good match before, so hopefully it's more of the same.

Should be a decent show - Mox/Omega needs to be hyped too with their title match being next week.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Butcher and Blade are classic faction grunt workers, but I agree they should starting winning a bit more. But then Death Triangle can't be losing off the bat either. It's a pickle. One problem with B&B is I don't see Mad King as the leader/centerpiece type. That faction needs the big baddie the rest act in support roles for. Maybe if Kingston's biggest win wasn't over Matt Sydal, that might help change my opinion about him as well.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Butcher and Blade are classic faction grunt workers, but I agree they should starting winning a bit more. But then Death Triangle can't be losing off the bat either. It's a pickle. One problem with B&B is I don't see Mad King as the leader/centerpiece type. That faction needs the big baddie the rest act in support roles for. Maybe if Kingston's biggest win wasn't over Matt Sydal, that might help change my opinion about him as well.


Death Triangle can lose if it's not clean


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Should be a decent show - Mox/Omega needs to be hyped too with their title match being next week.


We both know Moxley/Omega isn’t going to get the time to build their shit, even if it is for the World Heavyweight Championship.

Even if we disagree on the why.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> We both know Moxley/Omega isn’t going to get the time to build their shit, even if it is for the World Heavyweight Championship.
> 
> Even if we disagree on the why.


They'll get 40 minutes next week, in my opinion.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Hopefully FTR and Brodie will return from purgatory this week


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> They'll get 40 minutes next week, in my opinion.


Next week is the title match. This is the last week they have to build for that match. Think about that. It’s crazy, terrible booking.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> Next week is the title match. This is the last week they have to build for that match. Think about that. It’s crazy, terrible booking.


I know next week is the title matches, hence why they'll get 40 minutes.

How would you have expected the build to go, with the match booked 2 weeks ago?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> I know next week is the title matches, hence why they'll get 40 minutes.
> 
> How would you have expected the build to go, with the match booked 2 weeks ago?


Well, for one, your World Heavyweight Champion should be doing more than a 2 min video vignette. For two, you don’t do a silly contract signing that ends in a bait-and-switch with no face to face interaction. 

And most importantly...DON’T BOOK THE FUCKING MATCH IF YOU CAN’T GIVE IT LOVE AND ATTENTION!

Moxley is your biggest draw, fucking use him. His feuds have got less time, attention, and build than any single Jericho and Cody rHHHodes feud to date. It’s terrible booking.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> Well, for one, your World Heavyweight Champion should be doing more than a 2 min video vignette. For two, you don’t do a silly contract signing that ends in a bait-and-switch with no face to face interaction.
> 
> And most importantly...DON’T BOOK THE FUCKING MATCH IF YOU CAN’T GIVE IT LOVE AND ATTENTION!
> 
> Moxley is your biggest draw, fucking use him. His feuds have got less time, attention, and build than any single Jericho and Cody rHHHodes feud to date. It’s terrible booking.


What would you have had Moxley doing?

They've clearly booked the match on the 2nd December for a reason.

I'm asking you how YOU would be booking it, baring in mind it was booked 2 weeks ago and the match is next week. Considering a wrestling show seems to be angering you, take your time.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Erik. said:


> I know next week is the title matches, *hence why they'll get 40 minutes.*
> 
> How would you have expected the build to go, with the match booked 2 weeks ago?


Hard to do a 40 minutes match in those weather conditions


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Hard to do a 40 minutes match in those weather conditions


The match won't be 40 minutes long. Don't worry.

20 minutes passed the hour, we'll get the video packages leading to a 5+ minute Kenny Omega intro and entrance. When Moxley is out there and Justin Roberts is hyping it all up, we're already 30 minutes to go. The match will likely go on about 20 to 25 minutes leaving us with the big end that I think we'll get.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It's a world title match on free tv. I mean it should sell itself, especially since there is a real chance for a title change. I hope it leads off hour two with the idea being it could go full 60 minutes. Anything less would be ridiculous. I think the show could break 1M average if AEW stacks the first hour.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd guess that Omega/Moxley was kind of a bait and switch to set up for their actual title match at the PPV but AEW doesn't really like to do rematches or non-finishes


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

All I know is that if I'm Tony, I'm negotiating with TNT to have the world title match air commercial free; I'd even shuffle those commercials elsewhere if I had to.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

El Hammerstone said:


> All I know is that if I'm Tony, I'm negotiating with TNT to have the world title match air commercial free; I'd even shuffle those commercials elsewhere if I had to.


Exactly what I was saying the other day, they have to find a way to cut a deal or pack all the commercials in Hour 1, even though it may be dreadful for that hour to do so. No commercials and no picture and picture. A World Title match like this needs to run all the way through or its not worth it. Io and Sasha got away with it, I also think Lee/Cole was commercial free.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Surely there has to be some logical reason why AEW is rushing this feud through and giving away the best singles match they can offer for free on an episode of dynamite which isn’t even a special.

I personally think Mox is going to NJPW to drop his title, if Pac can travel from UK to USA then I’m sure Mox can travel to NJPW.

Either way, Omega has to win this match via pin fall or submission, even if he cheats to get there. If Moxley wins then they may as well send Omega back to NJPW because it would be pretty difficult to take him seriously after also losing a ‘wrestling’ match to Moxley.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> What would you have had Moxley doing?
> 
> They've clearly booked the match on the 2nd December for a reason.
> 
> I'm asking you how YOU would be booking it, baring in mind it was booked 2 weeks ago and the match is next week. Considering a wrestling show seems to be angering you, take your time.


Any kind of interaction would have been better than the bait-and-switch tactic of saying “Tune-in for the contract signing of our biggest match ever!!!”, only to find out that you don’t even get the goddamn satisfaction of seeing the two face-to-face. 

Do you really believe this was the best they could do for their World Heavy Champion and a match they are calling the biggest match they’ve had to date?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> All I know is that if I'm Tony, I'm negotiating with TNT to have the world title match air commercial free; I'd even shuffle those commercials elsewhere if I had to.





prosperwithdeen said:


> Exactly what I was saying the other day, they have to find a way to cut a deal or pack all the commercials in Hour 1, even though it may be dreadful for that hour to do so. No commercials and no picture and picture. A World Title match like this needs to run all the way through or its not worth it. Io and Sasha got away with it, I also think Lee/Cole was commercial free.


Absolutely, Omega/Mox NEEDS to be commercial free. I remember AJ Styles v Daniel Bryan on SD a few months ago, great match but was ruined by about 4 commercial breaks during the match.

Also I wish TNT would allow a 5-10 minute overrun if AEW needed it, would allow more freedom and will be less rushed


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> Any kind of interaction would have been better than the bait-and-switch tactic of saying “Tune-in for the contract signing of our biggest match ever!!!”, only to find out that you don’t even get the goddamn satisfaction of seeing the two face-to-face.
> 
> Do you really believe this was the best they could do for their World Heavy Champion and a match they are calling the biggest match they’ve had to date?


I don't mind the whole "Who dunnit" storyline in wrestling and think it actually works for this story, especially with how Mox/Omega was last year. It's a shame the match only has 3 weeks build because they pretty much had to do that in the first week instead of it building up more and more of who really done it. With hints throughout the weeks of who it could have potentially been.

I assume we get a proper contract signing or Moxleys portion of the contract this week? I haven't read the spoilers.

I still have strong feelings it's on the 2nd December for a reason - so I will reserve my judgement on this until the match and fall out happens.

I personally would have booked the match for Revolution - done the whole "Who dunnit" thing still and gone from there but it's not what we've got. For whatever reason, they've gone this route and if it ends with Omega winning the belt and something more, so be it.

I still look forward to the match itself.

Need to make this feel special next week now though. Start 20 minutes passed the hour. Give Omega the big glorious entrance, cleaner and everything. Then have Moxley come out like this shit is personal. Go 20-25 minutes. Put on the best Dynamite match of all time and end it with something spectacular.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

bdon said:


> Well, for one, your World Heavyweight Champion should be doing more than a 2 min video vignette. For two, you don’t do a silly contract signing that ends in a bait-and-switch with no face to face interaction.
> 
> And most importantly...DON’T BOOK THE FUCKING MATCH IF YOU CAN’T GIVE IT LOVE AND ATTENTION!
> 
> Moxley is your biggest draw, fucking use him. His feuds have got less time, attention, and build than any single Jericho and Cody rHHHodes feud to date. It’s terrible booking.


They're relying on people having long term memory of their feud/rivalry that started last year. I know, crazy concept.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ripcitydisciple said:


> They're relying on people having *long term memory* of their feud/rivalry that started last year. I know, crazy concept.


There is no such thing in wrestling


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

ripcitydisciple said:


> They're relying on people having long term memory of their feud/rivalry that started last year. I know, crazy concept.


So continue building upon the history they have, don't just shrug your shoulders and twiddle your thumbs saying "oh well, the story has already been told."


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> So continue building upon the history they have, don't just shrug your shoulders and twiddle your thumbs saying "oh well, the story has already been told."


Exactly. The beauty of long-term storytelling is that you get rewarded for watching every week and paying attention. With each step of the journey, you gain a new story. THAT’S the beauty of history. That’s why this feud should be built far better than it has been.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AEW needs to realize that LONG is not a synonym for great. Yes, have it go 20-25 minutes but not 40.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> AEW needs to realize that LONG is not a synonym for great. Yes, have it go 20-25 minutes but not 40.


I’d prefer it be short and sweet. @Hitman1987 had a great idea to have Omega use Moxley’s desire to go outside against him by going straight to the floor, sneaking a pair of brass knucks, clocking Moxley out, and roll him in for the 1-2-3.

Simple, short, and effective.

Only fear I’d have with that is the AEW audience is likely to react to that the way the WCW audience reacted when Sting popped Hogan with the bat to turn “heel”.

Crowd may likely cheer it more wildly


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I want 25 minutes in ring at the minimum.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

A long match between Omega / Mox days after Omega says the conditions for such a match are not ideal is not the great idea. 

Omega / Mox should've been featured heavily these past few weeks instead of Jericho / MJF tomfoolery. 

Send Jericho home already and send MJF to bad wrestling writing rehab for a few months to get the stench of this terrible angle off of him.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Who cares least we get to see mox v omega II , if its anything like there first match , ill be happy 😊 😀


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

On the match length of Omega/Mox. I want a 25-30 minute match, with no commercial breaks. I think this warrants it.

I think they should go all-in for next week and make every match a title match, with obviously Omega/Mox the main event.

Kickoff with Darby v Starks or Hobbs for the TNT title = 13-15 mins

Bucks v Hybrid 2 for the tag titles = 13-15 mins

Shida (if she retains this week) v Ivelisse for the wonens title = 10-13 mins

Omega v Mox AEW title = 25-30 mins

And fill the rest of the time with segments with Inner Circle, Britt, Thunder Rosa, Cody, Miro, Dark Order and other backstage Promos.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

taker1986 said:


> On the match length of Omega/Mox. I want a 25-30 minute match, with no commercial breaks. I think this warrants it.
> 
> I think they should go all-in for next week and make every match a title match, with obviously Omega/Mox the main event.
> 
> ...


Could even have the Elite with a show of solidarity in having the Bucks and Page return ringside with Omega.

I would add Cody with them, but then you’d likely have to put Shida’s match on Dark to get Cody’s entrance in the show.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> So continue building upon the history they have, don't just shrug your shoulders and twiddle your thumbs saying "oh well, the story has already been told."


They have. In their promos. Maybe if you stopped and listened instead of posting the latest complaint about the show you would know that.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

ripcitydisciple said:


> They have. In their promos. Maybe if you stopped and listened instead of posting the latest complaint about the show you would know that.


They haven't, they've simply reiterated what's already happened; nice try though.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> There is no such thing in wrestling


Because WWE made generations of Gerber Babies. They need their hands held for everything.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> They haven't, they've simply reiterated what's already happened; nice try though.


That goes in line with what I said about having long term memory. Nice try though.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

ripcitydisciple said:


> That goes in line with what I said about having long term memory. Nice try though.


So then they haven't built on their existing history, as I said before. You're either being purposely contrary or have no understanding of what you're trying to argue. Do you want to change your argument again?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> So then they haven't built on their existing history, as I said before. You're either being purposely contrary or have no understanding of what you're trying to argue. Do you want to change your argument again?


How have they not built on their history? Both have referenced their unsanctioned match in different ways. Moxley stating he's beat him once but twice could prove more difficult. Saying he will come out of the match on Dec. 2 as the best wrestler. Kenny pointing out that their record was 0-0 against one another because the first match they fought was unsanctioned. Last week when Moxley was shown on screen have been attacked Omega mentioned the elbow, refencing when Moxley got his Staph infection that postponed their first match originally. Kenny said ' You're not avoiding it this time Jon.' This was right before he signed his name on the contract.

This has all been said in the last few weeks, using their history to build their match on Dec 2. All you had to do was listen. If you don't want to search through Youtube you can go through the weekly Dynamite threads as I am sure all this was discussed in the them. 

The problem is that they are not telling it the way YOU want them too so it's crap. Because you don't like it doesn't make it so.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> How have they not built on their history? Both have referenced their unsanctioned match in different ways. Moxley stating he's beat him once but twice could prove more difficult. Saying he will come out of the match on Dec. 2 as the best wrestler. Kenny pointing out that their record was 0-0 against one another because the first match they fought was unsanctioned. Last week when Moxley was shown on screen have been attacked Omega mentioned the elbow, refencing when Moxley got his Staph infection that postponed their first match originally. Kenny said ' You're not avoiding it this time Jon.' This was right before he signed his name on the contract.
> 
> This has all been said in the last few weeks, using their history to build their match on Dec 2. All you had to do was listen. If you don't want to search through Youtube you can go through the weekly Dynamite threads as I am sure all this was discussed in the them.
> 
> The problem is that they are not telling it the way YOU want them too so it's crap. Because you don't like it doesn't make it so.


The problem is they are ONLY speaking on the history, which gives no reason to FURTHER the excitement. If you didn’t watch live and feel the excitement when Moxley stood over Omega’s shoulder in a perfectly shot display of camera work, you don’t understand what the hype is all about. This is your money feud between your biggest draw and your biggest IWC star. This fucking match probably matters more to the company than any match they can or will have barring a CM Punk or Brock Lesnar signing.

And they have chosen to shoot blanks.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

So this is the Mox/Omega 2 thread then?
Nice


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> I’d prefer it be short and sweet. @Hitman1987 had a great idea to have Omega use Moxley’s desire to go outside against him by going straight to the floor, sneaking a pair of brass knucks, clocking Moxley out, and roll him in for the 1-2-3.
> 
> Simple, short, and effective.
> 
> ...


Here’s what I would’ve done:

Week 1 (Full gear) - Renew the rivalry
While Mox celebrates his victory over Kingston, Omega slips into ring (Mox debut throwback), lifts Mox on his shoulders and hits him with OWA, then points at camera, smiles and says “Goodbye and good night”

Week 2 (Dynamite) - Explain reason for match being on dynamite
A raging Mox bursts into TK’s door and says he isn’t waiting until the next PPV for Kenny, he wants him now. TK offers Dec 2nd dynamite, Mox agrees, TK says they’ll sign the contract on next weeks dynamite. Then camera catches up with Kenny as he leaves building and breaks the news, Kenny smiles and says something along lines of ‘of course he took the bait’ and walks off. 

Week 3 (dynamite) - build heat
Kenny turns up for contract signing dressed in suit, and has blood on his shirt. Moxley attacked in back and covered in blood. Kenny signs contract and says “you’re not dodging this match Jon”, Schiavone draws attention to blood and Kenny smirks and says “ that’s above your pay grade Schiavone and leaves ring”

Week 4 (dynamite) - The hook
Schiavone is back in the ring with contract, Mox hits the ring visibly pissed off and says “where’s Kenny”, camera cuts to Kenny backstage where he says “See you next week champ”, Mox says “he ain’t waiting until next week” and heads backstage. As Mox searches for Kenny he head first into a trap set by Kenny where he attacks Mox and paradigm shifts Mox through a glass table (throwback), then Kenny lies belt over Mox’s carcass and says “as I said, see you next week champ”

Now they’ve renewed the rivalry via physical altercations and got the crowd hooked to see whether Kenny get‘s his comeuppance or Kenny outsmarts Mox again to win title. Then have a few promos from other wrestlers on roster predicting who they think will win to give it that big match feel.

Week 5 (dynamite) - The match 
Long match where Mox comes flying out of gate like a bull, then Kenny absorbs the onslaught as endurance is Kenny’s main attribute, then have Mox lose his temper while Kenny remains composed and suckers Mox into another trap (brass knuckles etc) and wins by cheating and beating him at his own game.

Mox has been booked as pretty much invincible up to now so his temper/inferior intelligence costing him a match would show that he has an Achilles heel.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

bdon said:


> The problem is they are ONLY speaking on the history, which gives no reason to FURTHER the excitement. If you didn’t watch live and feel the excitement when Moxley stood over Omega’s shoulder in a perfectly shot display of camera work, you don’t understand what the hype is all about. This is your money feud between your biggest draw and your biggest IWC star. This fucking match probably matters more to the company than any match they can or will have barring a CM Punk or Brock Lesnar signing.
> 
> And they have chosen to shoot blanks.


If you are not hyped and excited then I feel bad for you son. I've got 99 problems but Mox vs Omega 2 aint one.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> If you are not hyped and excited then I feel bad for you son. I've got 99 problems but Mox vs Omega 2 aint one.


Of course I’m hyped, because I know Omega and Moxley will deliver as they have great chemistry and respect for each other. But it absolutely should feel much more important than it does right now. There is no way Cody and/or the FTW title should have received more air time than Mox/Omega 2. That’s your biggest match, and yet here we are.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hitman1987 said:


> Here’s what I would’ve done:
> 
> Week 1 (Full gear) - Renew the rivalry
> While Mox celebrates his victory over Kingston, Omega slips into ring (Mox debut throwback), lifts Mox on his shoulders and hits him with OWA, then points at camera, smiles and says “Goodbye and good night”
> ...


See, it is so easy and not even very „creative“, but I was hooked just from reading it.

But hey AEW „fans“ will eat up everything and „that build is fine as long as the match delivers“, but you created the most interesting storyline for a match on Dynamite for whole of 2020!!


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

fabi1982 said:


> See, it is so easy and not even very „creative“, but I was hooked just from reading it.
> 
> But hey AEW „fans“ will eat up everything and „that build is fine as long as the match delivers“, but you created the most interesting storyline for a match on Dynamite for whole of 2020!!


Wrestling doesn’t need a massive amount of creativity, 2 people are going to the ring to simulate a combat sport, all you need to do is give them relatable characters, a reason to fight and the fans a reason to want to see them fight and as long as the match is good the fans will eat it up.

If only my dad was a billionaire 😞


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hitman1987 said:


> Wrestling doesn’t need a massive amount of creativity, 2 people are going to the ring to simulate a combat sport, all you need to do is give them relatable characters, a reason to fight and the fans a reason to want to see them fight and as long as the match is good the fans will eat it up.
> 
> If only my dad was a billionaire 😞


I would give you 100m if I had them!!


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

I was trying to see the serena deeb match on demand but there were too many damn commercial breaks. Is it like this live now?


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

fabi1982 said:


> I would give you 100m if I had them!!


The first thing I’d do is sign Marko Stunt and send him home indefinitely to make sure he never sets foot in a wrestling ring again


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> I was trying to see the serena deeb match on demand but there were too many damn commercial breaks. Is it like this live now?


Depends, you can have 1 commercial in the first 30-45 minutes and 2-3 commercial in 30min.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hangman v Silver added to the card

be still my beating heart!


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hitman1987 said:


> The first thing I’d do is sign Marko Stunt and send him home indefinitely to make sure he never sets foot in a wrestling ring again


And I would hive you 100m more, just for that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hitman1987 said:


> The first thing I’d do is sign Marko Stunt and send him home indefinitely to make sure he never sets foot in a wrestling ring again


Sign him to an MMA deal and have his first opponent be Stipe. Then the problem would solve itself and you would not have to pay anymore.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Sign him to an MMA deal and have his first opponent be Stipe. Then the problem would solve itself and you would not have to pay anymore.


Can Stipe do a Canadian destroyer 😂


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

I'll guess Hobbs v Griff Garrison


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

i hope i don't hear Jim Ross call sonny kiss "she" tonight
if he's a "she" then why the fuck "she" doesn't compete in the women's division?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I want 25 minutes in ring at the minimum.










...why?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

So the card is:

Jericho/Hager v SCU
Shida v Jay
Pac/Fenix v B&B
Hangman v Silver
Top Flight v TH2
Hobbs v ?????


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

VIP86 said:


> i hope i don't hear Jim Ross call sonny kiss "she" tonight
> if he's a "she" then why the fuck "she" doesn't compete in the women's division?


Sonny Kiss is a man but answers to both male and female pronouns.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

FTR return tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

....... Kenta is flying


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331632593062780931


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I was not a fan of Hideo Otami. Is he better as KENTA?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks like Moxley and Omega are having part 2 of the contract signing tonight.




RainmakerV2 said:


> ...why?


Im a fan of the old days when main event matches would go a long time, kind of like how Jericho/Cody went or how HHH/HBK matches would go. Classic wrestling with great storytelling and twists/turns. I can’t stand the rushed main events that we get from WWE. Don't book a main event match and say it’s important if it’s only gonna go 10-15 minutes. Lesnar’s matches all end in like 10 minutes with finisher spam fests. Drew and Orton went about 25 on RAW recently though so they get it right sometimes. The best stories are told in ring when you’re not restricted by time.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ....... Kenta is flying
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331632593062780931


Tonight’s show is not live, no?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> Tonight’s show is not live, no?


nope - more thinking about next week and the title match


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They have a consistent theme of putting every potential big star in competitive matches with goofs, and often


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Let's go

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

This better be a squash and I like John silver 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

More Dork Order BS. Hoping Hangman murders Silver.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Silver looks ridiculous standing next to Hangman.*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

John Silver loves his 20 inch pythons.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Trophies said:


> John Silver loves his 20 inch pythons.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I dont watch BTE and i dont know why this guy is over but that shouldnt be competitive at all...


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Silver in a cruiserweight division would be good against guys similar in size.

This looks ridiculous

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The ascension of John Silver is my breakout star of AEW in 2020.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

delete


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I'd rather see silver than OC tbh

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Waaaaaaaaaaay too long...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Really enjoyed that opener. Hangman is great and Silver has improved tenfold. If only he was 6'3" he'd have a higher ceiling.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wasa good match but went on 5 minutes too long

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Future world champ Hangman took 12 minutes to beat Brodie Lee's small child? That ought to get him more over...


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Meat man down


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Silver is impressive, size withstanding. It'll be cool with seeing more of him on Dynamite.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Aaaand more Dork Order BS.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Good opener. Not sure about trying to recruit Hangman though, but story could work.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny dressed to impress again.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kenny looking great again.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Kenny continues to dress well!

This is by far the most he's talked.

Wow this is actually a good promo!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny playing mind games with Mox. Nice promo.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

LOL what a promo! I'm honestly shocked

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

So is Powerhouse Hobbs just his name now? Or is that just a nickname?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Powerhouse hobbs sounds fucking stupid


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pleasantly surprised to see a great promo from Kenny.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

“My dad can beat the shit out of your dad” LOL


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Powerhouse cringe


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kenny hit Mox with the "my dad could beat up your dad" line. 🤦‍♂️

Good promo overall.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

good promo from Omega


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

???? Good promo from Kennis the Menace??


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Stop with that Darby shit it's so bad


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Taz inspired singlet 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hobbs looks like a scary mofo now.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sad, Hobbs lost his Willie.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Powerhouse Hobbs...at least Vince just drops the first name lol don't gotta go adding stuff.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Powerhouse Hobbs...at least Vince just drops the first name lol don't gotta go adding stuff.


Introducing next: "The Riddle!"


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Liking this new will hobbs

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Powerhouse Hobbs...at least Vince just drops the first name lol don't gotta go adding stuff.


I feel like just Hobbs would sound weirder.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Let Hobbs adopt some of Taz's suplexes. It would fit him immensely.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This Tazz segment is gold. Reminds me of the Attitude Era segments where they'd break kayfabe on air to cuss out Vince about booking.*


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Well that was fucking pointless


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Team Taz vs EVP Cody. Cody found the next belt he can take!


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

This looks like a really good storyline


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Taz has always been a great promo, he makes it sound real.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Tazmission!!!!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*SHIT JUST GOT REAL!*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Choke him out!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was awesome, more of that kind of story telling please.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

How entertaining was that whole segment? This match is gonna be super flippy

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Tune in next week for Taz vs Billy Gunn


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Can we have more like that? That whole segment was great. (Also take notes everyone else on how to blur the lines of kayfabe properly)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody makes it easy to give a shit about whatever he's doing. That was a great segment.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

This segment vs the Shaq one....


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Team Taz is the best thing they have going. Kind of like the opposite Dark Order. Team Taz comes out there and tells it how it is and makes it seem real. Dark Order just circle jerk each other in the back staring at Anna Jay.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was the best Dynamite segment I've ever seen. More of this please.*


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Kata Ha Jime!!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

i would like to add Alex Marvez to my get off my tv list
the most boring interviewer


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

To me, Team Taz are a face faction. Like all of their gripes are legit.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Well that was a top segment, holy shit.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Where is bdon??


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Yep, that was good. 
The ‘Hook’ mention and him appearing out of nowhere was a little jarring, but I shouldn’t nitpick.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331772468478889985
*She's not wrong 🤷*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chewing tobacco is gross


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

That segment and now Eddie Kingston? Might as well end the show now. It won’t get better.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331772468478889985
> *She's not wrong 🤷*


That would be great. Choke out Brandi from "management." I would have popped.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

The tall guy sucksss

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TH2 just looks like they don't give a shit about anything. 🤣


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

And we go from all that to team top flip vs team neon flip.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> TH2 just looks like they don't give a shit about anything. 🤣


That feeling is strongly translating through the screen to me when I see them.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

PAC doesn't belong with the Lucha Brothers
he should be chasing a singles belt


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

What do they call that dance?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Glad they didn't waste a pip for that match lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This chain wrestling is pretty good start of the match. Top Flight is putting Private Party on notice.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

is this show live?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> is this show live?


No.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

This episode has been pretty good, I'm just waiting to see how the Jericho comedy is this week


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I agree with others top flight is better than private party 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

I like Top Flight a lot. Seem more polished than Private Party.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

He gets sooooo much height 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The setups for flips and dives outside the ring are so hit you in the head choreographed. Like gee, I wonder why they are all making sure they are standing in certain spots and posing?


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> No.


i didn't know it's recorded
so that's why it's flowing better


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

That's actually a pretty sweet looking submission 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Top Flight already losing to jobbers? alrighty


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

They won? No way


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Does anyone actually want to see Bucks vs TH2 in a 20 minute flip fest?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Angelico's finisher is slickk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TH2 will be the Bucks' first challengers.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Top Flight already losing to jobbers? alrighty


TH2 shouldnt be jobbers. They are perfect over the top heels.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Quite bold for someone most relevant because of her late husband to try to explain nepotism.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Trophies said:


> Top Flight already losing to jobbers? alrighty


They have to pay their dues first. TH2 is receiving a push now.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Lets see how much more of a goof Jericho can make of himself


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Quite bold for someone most relevant because of her late husband to try to explain nepotism.


The classic heel attacking the things that they really are guilty of. It works.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Top Flight will be losing for a while except against Dark jobbers. They should feud them with The Acclaimed on Dark to give both teams experience.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

somerandomfan said:


> Quite bold for someone most relevant because of her late husband to try to explain nepotism.


I dunno. I've seen Vickie get a good reaction from some pretty quiet crowds


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

As far as athletic teams go, Top Flight has way more upside than Private Party or the Bucks. Everything they do looks so smooth.


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 21, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> Quite bold for someone most relevant because of her late husband to try to explain nepotism.


Pretty big reach, tbh. May have got her foot in the door, but she's made her own path in wrestling and got over in her own right.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

ok genuine question
are the bucks heels or babyfaces
because i'm lost now


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

These pre taped shows always seem to be better than the live shows 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

VIP86 said:


> ok genuine question
> are the bucks heels or babyfaces
> because i'm lost now


Does it matter?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

VIP86 said:


> ok genuine question
> are the bucks heels or babyfaces
> because i'm lost now


They seem to be both. The Young F*cks turn faster than Big Show and the speed of light combined.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is that guy with that weird haircut in the crowd every week singing Judas lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> They seem to be both. The Young F*cks turn faster than Big Show and the speed of light combined.


They might even turn more than they super kick, though that seems impossible.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Inner Circle starting to look like the NWO


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man I love Sammy, such a cocky little sh*t. 😃


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Let's be for real, im sure the crowd is tired of singing this damn song by now.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Is that guy with that weird haircut in the crowd every week singing Judas lol


Was it Tony?


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

This sing along stuff to Judas has jumped the shark. It's just corny at this point


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

As an old school IWCer, Jericho vs Daniels would have been a big time internet dream match in the late 90s


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shleppy said:


> Inner Circle starting to look like the NWO


They literally had Virgil/Soul Train Jones last year so...yeah.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Hager looks legit as hell too bad my left finger has more charisma than him.... sad story


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

The percent body fat in this match is much higher than the average match


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Calling it now, Sammy's gonna win MJF's ring next week.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Inner Circle getting a shedload of heel heat tonight.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kaz nearly murdered himself.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Old Man Daniels hit the BME!!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That's the classic Inner Circle. Enjoyed that match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Six guys just ran from one?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

"Who can beat the Inner Circle" 

Literally everyone has.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh Jesus.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

They fled just cause SS had a chair?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

What exactly was Miro mad about in WWE? His position is even worse here


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Why won't this fucking feud end.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

MOVE OUTTA THE WAAAAAYYYYYY AHHHHHH


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Miro 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So now this feud escalates because Trashidy turned off a TV?


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

AEW doing an excellent job of making Miro look like a complete joke

Bravo


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Never forget.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Miro is so fucking lame, send this fool to TNA...


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Next: the feud between BF and Miro will be for the videogame vs the mom on a pole


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So the Babyfaces jumped the heels? Ok! LOL 😆


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't mind the gimmick as a whole, although just turning off the console on the home screen was kind of underwhelming of something to start a fight, but come on Miro, don't say "My wife bought me that!" right after this...


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Cringe!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

More Kenny is Best for Business.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> I don't mind the gimmick as a whole, although just turning off the console on the home screen was kind of underwhelming of something to start a fight, but come on Miro, don't say "My wife bought me that!" right after this...


Oh god, please warn before posting a pic of Nia's ass.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

That's more like it!


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

i have no words to describe this miro segment


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kenny just needs to take a jab Cornette any chance he gets now. Lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*After all these years, Moxley still hasn't learned how to throw a work punch.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wait, so Kenny finally wears a full suit but short white socks with it???


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

You know Tony has gone to the other team with these pants


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Seeing Kenny get beat up was very entertaining.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Omega selling the hell out of that.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Moxley killing it out here.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Unbelievably good shit by Mox.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Great show so far


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Moxley attacking Kenny during his entrance was great


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Has anyone else notice women matches usually take place around this time every week? lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That was a really cool fucking shot.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Yeah, that was great.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

The final days of Mox's reign have been awesome. I still dont know if Omega is ready for World title reign, theres literally nothing interesting about him, at least right now.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

I hope that Mox will win next week


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hager and Wardlow again 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hager and Wardlow having some eye conversation back there lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wardlow and Hager should just go on a date they stare at each other so much.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Another job for Jericho lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho is back in serious mode.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jericho looks like he may have dropped a few lbs.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I don't think Omega have anything to do with Mox backstage attack


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Yep Ic are back


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, that was great.


Although I wish the girl would have continued dancing. lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I forgot what non-goofy Jericho could look like. Please bring that back.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Wolf Mark said:


> Although I wish the girl would have continued dancing. lol


I wish the 2 girls just headshot both of them with the broom XD


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Would be even better with her magician outfit


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's nice to see the women main eventing. That was a really good promo package.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shida: The woman just too good to have a character or storyline!


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

shida should speak in japanese with english subtitles


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's nice to see the women main eventing. That was a really good promo package.*


Oh, this is not the main event.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Why are The Dark Order even exist at this point? Just for BTE?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow, AEW has a Women's Championship? You'd never know with how often they forget it exists...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Ah, to be the meat in that sandwich...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's nice to see the women main eventing. That was a really good promo package.*


Hate to break it to you - but they're not main eventing.

PAC/Fenix vs. Butcher and Blade are.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

I miss Riho


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

fuck the commercials


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Anna Jay is still taking things slow in some spots but man she's already pretty crisp in the ring and she has a very good presence


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Anna Jay got a jiggly booty.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

AEW really needs to get the interference problem under control... I think every match might start needing 2 or 3 refs.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Boooo


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Back, hurry back...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Put that belt in the washing machine. Stat.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

what the fuck was that match?
good job AEW
this company has no interest in making the women a priority


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh shit


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Hate to break it to you - but they're not main eventing.
> 
> PAC/Fenix vs. Butcher and Blade are.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Shida’s acting teacher.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*EWWW, DISINFECT THAT TITLE IMMEDIATELY!!!*


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol that was like Rollins vs fiend segment


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Everyone is going to hit me with the mark stamp, but I would bring in Austin Aries or Kevin Nash to pair with Omega and be the one who jumped Mox from behind. I feel like they are going to use The Good Brothers/Callis.

I skipped last week, but this episode feels more packed than in months. There is actually some story happening: Who attacked Mox, what will the FTW belt represent, the Hybrid's attack/promo, Jericho/Daniels first time ever match, the Jacked Gerbil and his low center of gravity, Anna Jay package and tag main event with Triangle de los Muertos.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Good promo


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Dude, that is one silly mask!


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

They must win next week


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Team Taz is a cool faction. Ricky Starks is awesome on the mic.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wait, where was Team Taz hanging out exactly? Are they practicing for a song and dance routine?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Whoanma said:


> Shida’s acting teacher.
> View attachment 94238


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Jobber, the Baker and the Candlestick Maker.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Is only me or Team Taz are the babyfaces in this feud? Maybe a double turn?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> Everyone is going to hit me with the mark stamp, but I would bring in Austin Aries to pair with Omega and be the one who jumped Mox from behind. I feel like they are going to use The Good Brothers/Callis.
> 
> I skipped last week, but this episode feels more packed than in months. There is actually some story happening: Who attacked Mox, what will the FTW belt represent, the Hybrid's attack/promo, Jericho/Daniels first time ever match, the Jacked Gerbil and his low center of gravity, Anna Jay package and tag main event with Triangle de los Muertos.


Austin has too much testosterone for Kenny. But if it could only give Kenny some fire, go for it. Austin also is great on the mic so he could do the talking.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

In a few years, Ricky Starks could be the biggest star in professional wrestling


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They need to give that belt like 15 COVID tests asap.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Is only me or Team Taz are the babyfaces in this feud? Maybe a double turn?


Yeah. It's hard to hate them. The have only had complaints about things that are true and all the members are pretty cool dudes.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

not interested in the main event at all
the women's match should have been longer and commercials free with a new champion


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Whoanma said:


> Shida’s acting teacher.
> View attachment 94238


100% spot on!

lol


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> They need to give that belt like 15 COVID tests asap.


Nah it's fine, they regularly quarantine it, we don't see it for weeks at a time.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

This has some heat, I like it. Seems like anything Kingston is involved in is usually the best thing on the show.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331790659792101376


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Penta just hanging around in a sweater and some sneakers is weirding me out


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So, el Triángulo de la Muerte are the faces?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


>


I was trying to think who Matt reminded me of and that's it!

Is Matt going heel now?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Nah it's fine, they regularly quarantine it, we don't see it for weeks at a time.


Ha, touche!


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Starks is the clearest star in the making they have signed. He is incredible with the facials and smack talk.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Someone needs to make a gif of this with shida on the right and Rollins on the left side by side


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

scshaastin said:


> Someone needs to make a gif of this with shida on the right and Rollins on the left side by side


The funny thing is Shida was an actor before she was a wrestler


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Geeee said:


> The funny thing is Shida was an actor before she was a wrestler


In that case add the tag line “ professional acting” to said gif


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> The funny thing is Shida was an actor before she was a wrestler


Since this was a taped show, they probably showed her clips of Le Dinner Debonair to get that reaction, then edited it in.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Kingston going after Tony is the best thing.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

On tsn there have been 0 pip tonight

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is this heat piped in or legit? Been pretty hot crowd for this show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Is this heat piped in or legit? Been pretty hot crowd for this show.


The taped ones always seem louder. I do not know for sure, but I would guess they edit the sound levels for them. Not completely fake like what WWE has been doing, but probably adjusted.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Damn Butcher is pretty underrated


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Damn Butcher is pretty underrated


I really want to see them get a serious run. Run dominant and beat the geek flippy teams.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Pretty great main event, nice to see B&B get a big win at last


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

First AEW show in a while where shit is going down


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

somerandomfan said:


> AEW really needs to get the interference problem under control... I think every match might start needing 2 or 3 refs.


I'm doubling down on this.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I wonder if they told JR to stop calling the women Jezebels lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Archer!?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kill them, Archer!! :mark :mark :mark


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> I'm doubling down on this.


It is the schizophrenic part that gets to me. They try to cripple someone and nothing, but if Brandi breaks a nail 18 refs and trainers run out.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Heels here, heels there, heels everywhere!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh shit, I forgot Archer existed!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess Archer eliminated from the who killed Moxley whodunnit


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Huge episode in term of story


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Good show this week, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I feel like the Pac-Kingston feud should have continued for a while. By inserting Archer, it feels like it transitions Kingston away from that...???


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Are we getting the Death Rectangle then? Or does Archer just hate everyone.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The way that Archer flung his body over the top rope when entering the ring. That was nuts!


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

This was a great show, the only thing that sucked was the Miro and Orange Cassidy trash

9.5/10


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Archer attacking Moxley would've been lame. Damn, I really hope its KENTA.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Best episode in awhile.

Silver is actually decent in the ring, but should not be competitive with your grown adults, especially one who is going to be THE guy or close to it within a year or two.

I hate TH2 and their dumb outfits. Top Flight has potential but they need to not hang around the Bucks. Speaking of, are they faces or heels or do they just not know what those terms mean?

Everything else I liked to one degree or another.

Oh and I hated the Trashidy and Miro stuff. Garbage segment. "You put my video game console on suspend!" BLOOD FEUD. Face jump the heels outside...Trash.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Is this heat piped in or legit? Been pretty hot crowd for this show.


It's piped (they said it a while ago) because since the arena is open on both side, the sound escape from those sides and you can't really hear the crowd.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yeah, that two hours flew by. Most enjoyable episode in some time, felt a bit WWF Attitude-ish with all the story development, but longer matches. This is a good formula, but they could still shorten one or two matches to get more wrestlers on the show.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This show has wayyyyy too much pointless wrestling on it. But, I will say I liked the actual angles they shot besides the dumb Miro shit. They need more of that and less 15 minute matches that dont mean anything.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> Best episode in awhile.
> 
> Silver is actually decent in the ring, but should not be competitive with your grown adults, especially one who is going to be THE guy or close to it within a year or two.
> 
> ...


You know some people legit killed other people for that type of stuff.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

John Silver is so good, he’s just a joy to watch both in the ring and out.

Britt vs. Hirsch should be interesting.

Shida vs. Anna was a good match. If they’re going to keep the belt on Shida, they NEED to get her on Dunamite much more going forward. Like she should be on the show next week, the other champs are.

Shida vs. Abadon should be fun.

Kenny was great in that segment.

Archer helping out Death Triangle is, intriguing.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny's promo which is probably his best while in AEW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331769458763984896


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The type of episode where AEW showed that they are more than capable of delivering good storytelling; however they still have a habit of lacking consistency throughout.

Team Tazz, Moxley/Omega and Archer returning were three big positives, the stuff they were involved in, was some of the best stuff we’ve seen for weeks.

Then certain matches just continue to bring the quality of episodes down a peg, the majority of matches tonight were the kind of match ups you expect to see on AEW Dark.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Man I really wanna say I loved this show because I was so close. I thought what they did with Omega and Mox was fine. They obviously are smart enough to know in a straight up promo battle that Mox would obliterate him, so they did it this way and I thought it worked. I liked the Cody and Tazz angle a lot too. They finally let Shida talk and show some personality, big plus. Letting Starks talk, big plus. Team Tazz is the money of the show. I even thought the Vickie stuff was pretty well done. Butcher and Blade getting a big win, big plus. 

Theres so much I liked, but all the matches themself just go so long and it takes me out of the show. Im just not a workrate guy. It doesnt do anything for me. I think Khan does have a feel for vignettes and segments and promos, and should trust it more instead of relying on long wrestling matches.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I missed the show this week. Did anything happen with Brian Cage by any chance?


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Klitschko said:


> I missed the show this week. Did anything happen with Brian Cage by any chance?


He said like two lines.
What actually happened is that Will Hobbs won a squash match,Taz then cut a promo about how the FTW title should be respect more by management, Cody came in, the two traded insults, Cody talked about Taz' son and then Taz pretended he was going to leave but choken Cody afterwards.
Ricky cut a promo with Cage and Hobbs alongside him. Cage occasional said some stuff there.

Next week its Hobbs and Starks vs Cody and Darby


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> I missed the show this week. Did anything happen with Brian Cage by any chance?


All the Team Taz stuff this week was really good IMO


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

To be frank I dunno if I enjoyed that segment.
It was clearly like well executed but I don't think AEW should be going for these kinds of meta/shoot angles with "future endeavors" lines and whatnot.
Also Taz choking Cody feels weird. I guess I can expect Taz to take a bump somewhere in the future as a comeuppance


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> You know some people legit killed other people for that type of stuff.


And those people are dumb, just like this entire feud.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Man, this was atop notch show. It flew by. 

Silver can go in the ring, he's just so tiny. Match was longer than it should be, but that's AEW and something you just have to accept. Hangman offered a DO spot it being gleaned from BTE. Does this lead to Brodie vs Hangman? 

Kenny Omega and Moxley stuff was great all night. Kenny's interview, Mox interupting Kingston (and Kingston's reaction), the silouette beatdown was damn brilliant, and then that promo by Mox. 

Powerhouse Hobbs - Eeeh, cheesy, but not the worst. Really dug the new look. Post match segment was crazy as well. Taz getting physical, his son Hook introduced (interesting his trademark for the ringname only leaked today). Could be the Young Lion type of role given he's outed as a trainee. Other trainees could get roles like that. Also they should be used as the security to break up brawls so they can get chucked around. Does Hook want to be with his father? Is Taz too domineering and hardass and the kid just wants to be his own person? 

Top Flight have ridiculous potential, so young. But the right team won here. TH2 get a little push here, eventhough you know they're not taking the titles. 

Finally AEW seems to be putting some focus on womens division - there is a couple non-title feuds going, along with Shida defending her title against all comers. I'm talking about Jade vs Brandi and Britt vs Thunder Rosa. 

Solid vignette/promo from FTR and Tully. Fear the Revelation? A wink and nod to the "Book of Revelation" and all that would hint?

IC vs SCU was just there. But good to see IC is going to become more serious. It's not going to last long with Max as the faction is just too big. Kaz is a pro's pro. 

Miro/Kip segment was a miss for me. Just too much cheesy verbalizing during the brawling. I think I get what they're tryig to do with Miro and Kip, and trying to draw in gamers by having gamer characters who actually game a bit, but it seems like such a low level waste for Miro. But this is what he wants to do...

Anna Jay is so good for being so new. Sky is the limit for her. I wouldn't have been totally opposed to putting the title on her tonight, but mostly because Shida needs to drop it already. I hate Abadon and the reaction from Shida was Cringe AF. Hopefully it will be a one and done throw away. Title scene is the least interesting women's booking right now. 

Go away Matt Hardy and all your "super genius creative!!1!" gimmicks. If he's going to be around, the road weary veteran was the best gimmick for him. 

Diamond Battle Royale - do they end it with MJF vs Sammy or is that too soon for that inevitable match?

Main event was well worked, but at the same time didn't feel main event worthy. Archer as a lone wolf tweener badass has me intrigued though. AEW needs (quasi) faces that can pop the crowd and Archer has the presence and moveset to do it. Right team won, still not feeling Kingston and B&B as much of a threat. King needs a big win or three. Not sure who I'd put him over though either.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Thomazbr said:


> He said like two lines.
> What actually happened is that Will Hobbs won a squash match,Taz then cut a promo about how the FTW title should be respect more by management, Cody came in, the two traded insults, Cody talked about Taz' son and then Taz pretended he was going to leave but choken Cody afterwards.
> Ricky cut a promo with Cage and Hobbs alongside him. Cage occasional said some stuff there.
> 
> Next week its Hobbs and Starks vs Cody and Darby


Thx for the detailed response.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

What if AEW made its own version of the FTW branded belt. I guess there is no way to make it into a legit belt really i guess.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

mate, how good was that first match ... I am a hangman fan but I was actually rooting for silver at stages


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Good stuff today. There was actually some storylines.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Genuine thanks AEW, for letting me enjoy my passion again


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I forgot AEW was on today and it seems like a few others did also. 18 pages only. Whoa.

I'm pleased to hear they put on a good show leading into their big show next week.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

This show was pretty solid. Not great. But I enjoyed seeing the developments overall. Team Tazz had some fun segments, I liked that Cody is being used to cut Tazz's mic off and gets called out for having a big ego, that'll go well for some of Cody's haters on here. Ricky Starks is a fun promo, growing to be one of my favourites right now.

Seriously what was up with that FTR promo? That shit was trash. I dunno how many times they had to talk about how much the tag titles mean to them and formulate it in the most generic basic way possible. That fucking sucked. It had zero emotion. I'm hoping we get a run by Santana and Ortiz or Buther & Blade soon. That could be fun.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Goog show.
Silver/Page was great match. Looking forward Brodie/Page interactions.

Moxley/Omega beatdown was great, and Omega had his best promo yet backstage.

Tazz bitching out Cody was fun. This is leading to Cage/Cody to recognise the FTW belt?

Anna with a good performance vs Shida, she's still a rookie but she held her own. I also like the dynamics of her and Conti.

I though OC/Miro was random, but I'm not as down on it as others. It's a segment that appeals to the video-game fanatics niche. Penelope looked so hot just sitting there, I wish she'd do more.

I'm happy TH2 getting some shine, they should make their feud with Matt even hotter. Hopefully they don't fade back into obscurity after they lose to the Bucks. I mean, what the hell are Jurassic Express doing? 

The only part i tuned out was Jericho. He's just in such terrible shape. I catched a bit the ending, Daniels still has one of the best moonsaults in the business. I'll watch Daniels and Jericho fully next week only because it was like a dream match to me in 2008 lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Back, hurry back...
> View attachment 94237


*NO! 







*


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok so although I do get a chuckle out of Johny silver stuff in bte, I actually think this guy could be a solid midcard player. His wrestling style is lightning fast and explosive. Really liked the match with Hangman, I liked how Hangman was laid back but got his ass handed to him by what he thought was a comedy jobber and had to shift gears to actually beat him. Really helped Silver look good. 

Cody/Taz confrontation was great. Really enjoyed it. Starks promo later on was amazing. Love this guy. 

Inner circle/MJF stuff was also fine. 

Shida/Anna Jay was ok. I'm glad it was short. 

Miro/kip and best friends segment was good. I liked how it ended with Miro attacking the camera guy because he was in his way. 

Mainevent was fine, I'm glad Archer is in the mix. Not sure if he turned face or is just there to extract revenge on Eddie. If he sides with DT, I guess Eddie needs a 4th guy in his family too. 

Ok so Omega had a great promo backstage. He really came across as an asshole who is delusional enough to believe he is a babyface in this segment. I am pretty sure it wasn't him that attacked Mox, but it's understandable why Mox is convinced due to his demeanor lately. 

I can see Omega bitching about being innocent and actually turning full evil soon because if everyone is going to blame you anyways, why not be a full blown devil. 

Omega needs to win next week imo. Mox really bitched him out this week. If Mox wins, Omega will need something major to bring him back. Right now his claim of Mox only beating him in the garbage wrestling match is a good excuse. But if Mox in a 1v1 clean, I don't understand where Omega goes from here. 

I will lower my expectations but next dynamite seems like is when they pull the trigger on full cleaner Omega winning the title.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> And those people are dumb, just like this entire feud.


I don't think dumb is hard enough XD


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I forgot AEW was on today and it seems like a few others did also. 18 pages only. Whoa.
> 
> I'm pleased to hear they put on a good show leading into their big show next week.


I think the damage is done. AEW has killed off their audience from ever growing beyond the hardcore fans they have. I've not watched an episode in weeks


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MoxAsylum said:


> I think the damage is done. AEW has killed off their audience from ever growing beyond the hardcore fans they have. I've not watched an episode in weeks


Why are you hear then ?

Don't comment here if you don't watch, that should be a rule......


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Brilliant ep, definitely one of the top 10 Dynamites so far
I guess that's PAC now 'injured' until the otherside of Christmas - so he can return to England/quarentine then straight back over after the holidays


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Where are all the haters btw?
This is usually a 25+ thread by now


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Aedubya said:


> Where are all the haters btw?
> This is usually a 25+ thread by now


Didn’t watch.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Where are all the haters btw?
> This is usually a 25+ thread by now


I think the threads are bigger when the show has more things to criticize. Most of the stuff was good, so there's less to talk about?


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Why are you hear then ?
> 
> Don't comment here if you don't watch, that should be a rule......


I'm still a Moxley fan. That's the only interest i even have


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Pretty great show.

Hangman vs Silver was good. I liked the DO going after Page.

Hobbs makes a better heel than I thought he would. Dude looked mean. This stuff with Taz is good.

The Miro/Kip and OC stuff was good too and I haven’t been able to get into their stuff but that worked.

Women’s match was ok. At least they’re adding some story and things to the women’s division.

Main event was great. That’s a whole lot of mean in that feud, looking good.

Omega and Mox gave Mox a nice moment before he goes down next week. Omega gets the belt and turns straight up cocky bad ass heel.

Good show and has me ready for next week.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Fantastic show last night. Weird they would waste it on a night with guaranteed low ratings due to the holiday. But glad they did.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I suspect many skipped this week, like I did last week, because they were tired of things not evolving creatively. I hope this week marks a change backstage. If they start doing shows with shorter matches and more variety like this (and wrestlers having more than one segment), they will break a million viewers in January. It's as simple as getting all the stars on every week: Mox, Omega, Jericho, Cody, Allin, Team Taz, Shida, Miro, Pac and Lucha Bros.

Isn't it kind of nuts that it took this long to do a Jericho vs Daniels fued?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This show felt like something slapped together for the holidays. 

But I popped for Abadon and Butcher/Blade winning, so at least there was that.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Really good show. Even better than last weeks.

Everything just felt important - really clicked tonight. It seems like they can put anyone in that main event spot each Dynamite and it make sense, such is the character work they have going for a lot of their guys. Correct booking decisions throughout with their matches too. Loved to see Butcher & Blade win their first match on Dynamite as a tag team since 2019, good to see Th2 win with another good outing from Top Flight, who look so smooth at what they do and of course Hobbs, Page and Shida - loved seeing Archer at the end too. He was made for a tweener role.

Mox/Omega, for a 3 week build, just feels important too. Like damn, it's so different to their first feud but they just feel so much bigger than everyone else. I said it in the thread last night but that image of Moxley standing behind Omega in his entrance was just fucking awesome. Really good stuff. I am fucking HYPED for their match next week. I still think Omega is going to take the title.

Also, hats off to Taz/Cody - thought that entire segment was great, one of the best in the companies history in my opinion. Said it a thousand times but I love the way the company listen to small nitpicks like the FTW title not really doing much and then going ahead and implementing it on screen. They've done this so many times and I am sure will continue to listen to it's fanbase when things like that can be improved.

Also, my personal highlight from the show:

The Moxley and Kingston interaction. And Moxley didn't even say a word.

But we knew EXACTLY what was on his mind. It’s the simplest bit of storytelling and little things like that AEW have pulled off to perfection throughout it's tenure. small things like that which people seem to miss out on or not truly comment on. Just something as small as that presents Mox as a world champ smart enough to think about his enemies, and Kingston as an enemy strong enough to take out a world champ. But since they were friends in a past life, he respectfully confronts him


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Leyla Hirsch retweed this. Her joining Team Taz needs to happen 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331772713044684800


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Leyla Hirsch retweed this. Her joining Team Taz needs to happen
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331772713044684800


I believe she's wrestling on next weeks show.

Perfect time for a recruitment....


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Very good show. Team Taz are great, more storylines developing for the women and a nice feud brewing from the main event.

A few minor blemishes but I expect that from a weekly two hour show and there was nothing particularly bad. 

Considering the little time they left themselves for the Mox/Omega feud they've built it up nicely. Call backs to their history, effective promos, some violence to build heat and best of all we still have the intruige over who beat up Mox last week.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Considering the little time they left themselves for the Mox/Omega feud they've built it up nicely. Call backs to their history, effective promos, some violence to build heat and best of all we still have the intruige over who beat up Mox last week.


I also think, more importantly, it's still all a bit.... unpredictable.

Which for a world title match on Dynamite, is pretty impressive.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Taz feuding with Cody likely will mean Brandi is involved, which means Team Taz will need a woman or two in their stable to counter Brandi. Legit Leyla has the amateur credential push and Taz is positive about her on commentary during DARK so I could see it. Down the line I'd like to see Taz add a "monster" woman type though as well. I thought recent dark enhancement worker Savannah Evans could fit as she has a heavy hitter vibe about her.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Why is AEW so good?

Silver v Hangman
Abadon coming for Shida
Archer being instantly credible again
Team FTW making all the waves and looking legit
Mox being a badass babyface
and finally.... Archer being legit again within 2 min

soooo goooodddd


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I thought this was a nice touch - have AEW done it before? Because it's the first time I've noticed.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Watched half the show, may watch the rest tomorrow. Opening way good, short and sweet and I always like to see Hangman. Seems like he will do stuff with DO now, as they dont have anything else to do for him.

So the face of TNT is now just doing vignettes? Not even interfere when Cody gets beat? But yeah the TNT title is the ACE title, fuck you Cody.

Rushed through the tag match, not interested in TH2 or the bland brothers team. But hey it was good wrestling.

Hobbs squashing that guy was nice but the aftermath, I dont know, Taz stumbling over his lines, took way too long for Cody to come out and now it seems JUST Cody is fighting TT (of course the random apperance of Gun Club). What about Shaq?

Vicky promo was good and it seems the hot girl has nothing to do with Shaq anymore? But hey at least it sounds like fun.

FTR promo was good. And then I stopped. Watched highlights of the main event, still not sure what Archer does with these guys, but hey at least he has something to do.

Spoilers were mostly true and it was what I expected, but definitelly a better show than most of the last weeks. Still looking forward to next week when Kenny gets the title he deserves!!


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

3venflow said:


> I thought this was a nice touch - have AEW done it before? Because it's the first time I've noticed.


It felt like a totally different presentation last night, and in a VERY good way. The promos and everything all looked way better than usual.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Last night’s show was pretty damn good. Next week is also looking stacked AF.

-Silver is surprisingly really good in the ring. Had a good match with Page but I thought it went on a little too long. I wouldn't mind Page feuding with DO and Brodie Lee while Omega does his thing. I would have him lose to Brodie and continue to drown in his sorrows before eventually vanquishing him, destroying the Dark Order and going for Kenny. Interesting stuff though and I'm intrigued to see what they do with Brodie/Page.

-Awesome promo from Kenny Omega and great stuff from both Kenny and Mox all night. The guy is becoming more and more of a heel every week and I think tonight's promo sped up the transition going into next week. The guy can talk, he just needs to continue dropping great promos like this to reach maximum comfort on the mic. Moxley confronting Kingston was really well done as well. The contract signing was awesome and Moxley coming up on him during his entrance was an incredible shot. Moxley's promo after signing the contract and hitting the Paradigm shift on Kenny was gold. I loved when he told Omega that "Winter was coming for him". Sounded like a true Stark there lol. Tony clearly loved Game of Thrones as did many people. I'm really hyped for next weeks mega match after tonight. @bdon hyped now? lol

-Really liked the Darby Allin video and the singles Dynamite debut for Hobbs. The guy has a great look and being on Team Taz will do wonders for him. Good squash match. Taz and Cody's promo after was awesome. One of the best ever on Dynamite. Felt like some real-life shit. Cody coming out from guerilla with his headset on was a nice touch. When Cody brought up Taz's son, I was like damn. Low blow.

-Top Flight vs TH2 was pretty good from what I saw. Skipped the first half though. Wasn't really interested in either team, not yet at least. It felt like a match that should have been on DARK.

-FTR with a great video package. AEW does these so damn well. Cool music and cool dialogue from them. Looking forward to their return and the hopefully epic build-up to Bucks/FTR 2.

-I liked the SCU vs IC match. Crazy that this is the first time ever that Daniels and Jericho have ever shared a ring anywhere in the world. The IC looks like a big-time faction with MJF and Wardlow joining. Won't last long though. I can see dissension starting to build as soon as next week in the Diamond Ring Battle Royal. I would have Sammy win.

-Wasn't feeling the Kip and Miro stuff. I'm ready for Miro to move on from this. Just do the wedding and give Miro his first real feud so we can see what he's really all about.

-Anna Jay vs Shida was good. I am really liking Anna Jay, she's improving relatively quickly and her facial expressions are always on point. Another good match with Shida. The dynamic with Tay Conti is nice. Tay is damn gorgeous and I hope she gets a serious title reign too. The Abadon scare after was pretty funny. Terrible acting from Shida lol but that can be forgiven. Selling for Abadon like that is the only way we will take her gimmick somewhat seriously. Shida vs Abadon should be a fun little feud but I don't expect Abadon to even get much offense in on Shida honestly.

-The Team Taz promo backstage was great. Starks in the front with 2 powerhouses at the back. The Team Taz dynamic is awesome and they are one of the best things on the show. Their push is really well warranted. If they win against Darby and Cody again next week, that would be glorious. Let Cody take the pin due to Cage and Taz interference.

-PAC/Fenix vs Butcher and Blade was really good. I LOVE Death Triangle's entrance. The triangle formation is a great touch on the stage. I'm liking these 3 together a lot already. Death Triangle losing here doesn't hurt them seeing as it was due to Kingston. Butcher and Blade really needed the win though and I'm glad they got it. PAC getting destroyed after writes him off TV until after the holidays when he returns. Archer coming in for the save makes him a babyface now I'm assuming, which is what he needs. This also means that he wasn't Moxley's attacker...next week can't come soon enough.

Great show last night with a lot of storytelling/build and hype going into next week. *Overall: 8/10 *


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> I thought this was a nice touch - have AEW done it before? Because it's the first time I've noticed.
> 
> View attachment 94246


Last night was the first time I believe. Really gives it more of an aesthetic sports feel, I like it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Please.... PLEASE TK

I needz Silver v Pac

Just a glorious match of two hyper bowling balls smashing into each other for 10 minutes

PPV match! Worth 50 bucks by itself!


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Erik. said:


> I also think, more importantly, it's still all a bit.... unpredictable.
> 
> Which for a world title match on Dynamite, is pretty impressive.


Agreed! There have been a few predictable title matches involving Mox but they've done well here - either man could potentially win and I wouldn't be disappointed either way.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Agreed! There have been a few predictable title matches involving Mox but they've done well here - either man could potentially win and I wouldn't be disappointed either way.


I have this weird feeling Mox is retaining

and honestly, I would be fine with it - this is morphed into a hell of a run for Mox. One of the better title runs of the last 10 years - and I am not a Mox fan - but its been great


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I have this weird feeling Mox is retaining
> 
> and honestly, I would be fine with it - this is morphed into a hell of a run for Mox. One of the better title runs of the last 10 years - and I am not a Mox fan - but its been great


There's definitely a chance Moxley retains. But Kenny would have to go batshit crazy afterward. Now that Archer doesn't look to be the attacker, anything can happen next week.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Where are all the haters btw?
> This is usually a 25+ thread by now


Cornette's podcasts are not on YouTube yet!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd like to see Archer attack Death Triangle next. Just be the lone wolf taking on everybody. 

There is interesting politics surrounding Mox vs Omega in that Mox likely has to drop his IWGP IC title soon and AEW wouldn't allow their World Champ to lose. But Kenny Omega is defending his AAA Title against Laredo Kid in early January as well and is expected to drop it. There is an out with Omega dropping the AAA Title in that their titles can change hands by DQ. So he could go down to Mexico as AEW World Champion, have a hard fought match and then get himself DQ'd to drop the title without the AEW champ being pinned or submitting. 

I still think the Moxley attacker is Kenta. Gives reason for Mox to shift focus from getting title back from Omega by chasing Kenta back to Japan to defend his title and get revenge there. AEW would get something in return for hyping the NJPW show(s) on their programming - possibly Moxley vs a NJPW talent at Revolution.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Aedubya said:


> Where are all the haters btw?
> This is usually a 25+ thread by now


Better shows get less hate, weird isn't it?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> Better shows get less hate, weird isn't it?


Yeah, heaven forbid these haters who claim to be fans say good things when the shows are "better". Basically shows they're just here to bitch and moan and shit on the product.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah, heaven forbid these haters who claim to be fans say good things when the shows are "better". Basically shows they're just here to bitch and moan and shit on the product.


They do. Two Sheds, Rainmaker, and others said it was the best show in a while, pay attention. It's not their fault you choose not to quote or reply to it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

LongPig666 said:


> Cornette's podcasts are not on YouTube yet!


you're saying they don't know what to think yet?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Finally watched Dynamite. My personal opinion i still feel AEW weak spot is the end of its shows. Always feels weak compared to more hot moments through out it. Also these endless group matches to end your show is meh


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

El Hammerstone said:


> They do. Two Sheds, Rainmaker, and others said it was the best show in a while, pay attention. It's not their fault you choose not to quote or reply to it.


You have posters like yourself and the ones you named that will objectively praise a show when they think it's good and you have others who will shit on it regardless. All negative and positive posters are not on the same level.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Finally watched Dynamite. My personal opinion i still feel AEW weak spot is the end of its shows. Always feels weak compared to more hot moments through out it. Also these endless group matches to end your show is meh


This was basically a "go home show" to Winter is Coming special episode next week. Given how hot the Moxleycontract signing/beatdown was that could have ended the show BUT AEW got big time criticism for it's go-home show before All Out and promised after that to have more wrestling focus still on the shows. 

Not that I hated the ME last night, bu I'm a Archer mark. And Mad King and B&B need to be treated as bigger deals to be seen as bigger deals. Having them main event helps in that regard.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> This was basically a "go home show" to Winter is Coming special episode next week. Given how hot the Moxleycontract signing/beatdown was that could have ended the show BUT AEW got big time criticism for it's go-home show before All Out and promised after that to have more wrestling focus still on the shows.
> 
> Not that I hated the ME last night, bu I'm a Archer mark. And Mad King and B&B need to be treated as bigger deals to be seen as bigger deals. Having them main event helps in that regard.


I get that and that is a common thing but this is also a regular style dynamite finish with groups. It had story so im down this time but normally it does not


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You have posters like yourself and the ones you named that will objectively praise a show when they think it's good and you have others who will shit on it regardless. All negative and positive posters are not on the same level.


Fair enough.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you're saying they don't know what to think yet?


Lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

http://imgur.com/a/mDpu5lk



__
http://instagr.am/p/CIChiDDJ7ye/


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> I thought this was a nice touch - have AEW done it before? Because it's the first time I've noticed.
> 
> View attachment 94246


I'm surprised this hasn't ever been a thing in wrestling that I can recall. It's been in boxing and MMA for years


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you're saying they don't know what to think yet?


I would never imply that Cornette fan boys are like sheep waiting for their herder to point them in the right direction


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Honestly, I can't comment on anything because I don't watch. I just listen to Corny's reviews because they're entertaining unlike AEW. Same goes for his WWE reviews.

Damn, I miss when wrestling was good.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332066867117256707


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Kingston just gets it - just a couple little things during the beatdown and Archer save. Mad King makes sure to move PAC out of the way - rather than leaving PAC to have to move himself which would undersell the beatdown he just was dealt. Then when Butcher and Archer are exchanging blows Eddie waits to see if Butcher can handle things himself and only jumps in when Archer starts to get the upper hand. It's attention to details like this that explains why WWE had been trying to get him as a PC coach for years and made one last offer to him after Kingston wrestled Cody on Dynamite. He'll make a helluva agent/producer down the line - potentially a trainer as well. 

I've been saying Kingston needs a notable win on his resume. I might make that person Adam Page. The idea there would be Mad King gets his resume builder, but Hangman continues his Dark Order storyline when they come out to make the save for Page after Butcher and Blade start circling Hangman post match.


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

.christopher. said:


> Honestly, I can't comment on anything because I don't watch. I just listen to Corny's reviews because they're entertaining unlike AEW. Same goes for his WWE reviews.
> 
> Damn, I miss when wrestling was good.


How would you know if jts good or bad if all you're doing is relying on someone else's opinion ? That's a really dumb thing to admit openly.


@LifeInCattleClass it appears you were correct


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Really enjoyed Dark this week 

Many people enjoy Cornette more than wrestling's current product that is fact, and i`ll wager some prefer the Wrestling observer also(!) 

Just enjoy what you do and realize that differentation of views make the forum interesting and often for good discussion


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

How refreshing to read people talking about the things they like about the show rather than the usual armchair quarterbacks talking about how they are a better booker than Tony Khan.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Double


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Where are all the haters btw?
> This is usually a 25+ thread by now


We don't watch anymore, I was at work yesterday, could've whipped my phone out and watched Dynamite or even followed along in the live thread but I literally forgot it was even on. Visited the forum around 2 PM my time to see this thread at a paltry 18 pages and figured not many others really cared either.

I think the last show I watched live was that awful go home show leading into the PPV. I'm still going to use the forum to follow what they're up to but unless they string like 2-3 months of really good shows together I'm not wasting my time watching anymore. I have zero interest in seeing guys like Hangman go 12 minutes with guys shorter than my girlfriend or Hornswoggle in a diaper

Also, these threads used to hit 40+ pages on the regular with a heap of AEW fans talking (Along with some haters). A lot of the AEW fans have since left this forum presumably because they don't care about the product either (Rating reflects that also)



LongPig666 said:


> Cornette's podcasts are not on YouTube yet!


Except for months we always posted before Cornette's podcasts...



LongPig666 said:


> I would never imply that Cornette fan boys are like sheep waiting for their herder to point them in the right direction


It's good you wouldn't do that because it'd make you look silly.



A PG Attitude said:


> How refreshing to read people talking about the things they like about the show rather than the usual armchair quarterbacks talking about how they are a better booker than Tony Khan.


Sir, you are a better booker than Tony Khan. I got into "the business" at 16 years old, I've seen many bad bookers and Tony Khan is right up there with all of them. Bloke has no idea.

Also, I'd like to point out the hilarity in the following:

AEW Superfans for months: IF YOU DON'T LIKE DON'T FUCKING WATCH! WE'D PREFER IT THAT WAY!

AEW "Haters": Nah, we're going to stick to it and see if it gets better

--- Show gets so bad that people legitimately start tuning out ---

AEW Superfans: Wait, where are the haters? Better try and antagonise them so they come back!


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

I don’t contribute to the thread anymore, because people like you and the wood turned me off the forum, I’m still watching AEw, maybe a lot of people have the same feelings as me.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Danielallen1410 said:


> I don’t contribute to the thread anymore, because people like you and the wood turned me off the forum, I’m still watching AEw, maybe a lot of people have the same feelings as me.


Yep. And this thread would have hit the “normal amount” of posts had Chip and the Wood posted their usual 75 times a piece bitching about everything. But obviously AEW is dying because Dynamite only had 18 pages on wrestlingforum this week haha


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yep, the toxic AEW critics driving away the passionate fans from posting on this section doesn't surprise me at all. That's what happens when the worst (of those) types of 'wrestling' fans shove their negative opinions down everyone's throats, and when they spam all of their nonsense around this section on a daily basis.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

DammitChrist said:


> Yep, the toxic AEW critics driving away the passionate fans from posting on this section doesn't surprise me at all. That's what happens when the worst (of those) types of 'wrestling' fans shove their negative opinions down everyone's throats, and when they spam all of their nonsense around this section on a daily basis.


Apparently they aren’t even watching anymore. But they still have the most to say about it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I just got around to watching. With Thanksgiving going on and being off the boat for the first Thanksgiving in 5 years, I have been super busy.

Very good episode. Omega promo was good shit. Moxley putting he and Omega over as 1 & 2 was really good as well. Still feel they should have done more with this, but whatever...

Gotta love how Cody just took the TV Champion’s feud and TV slot. But nah, no politics here. Mark’s will believe anything.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

bdon said:


> I just got around to watching. With Thanksgiving going on and being off the boat for the first Thanksgiving in 5 years, I have been super busy.
> 
> Very good episode. Omega promo was good shit. Moxley putting he and Omega over as 1 & 2 was really good as well. Still feel they should have done more with this, but whatever...
> 
> Gotta love how Cody just took the TV Champion’s feud and TV slot. But nah, no politics here. Mark’s will believe anything.


Even with your hatred of Cody, you have to admit that was a good segment.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Danielallen1410 said:


> I don’t contribute to the thread anymore, because people like you and the wood turned me off the forum, I’m still watching AEw, maybe a lot of people have the same feelings as me.


Agreed. I've been on these forums since 2012 and don't post nearly as much as I used to as there's so much negativity. Does nothing to enrich your life reading and responding to people who hate watch a show you like.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Danielallen1410 said:


> I don’t contribute to the thread anymore, because people like you and the wood turned me off the forum, I’m still watching AEw, maybe a lot of people have the same feelings as me.


Yeah to have a legit criticism must always be they hate the company and wishing them fail.

AEW "Hater" more often than not is the biggest fans of them all because they want them succed the most of being a truly alternative to WWE instead WWE-lite they currently offering right now, sure there's a few them that have some kind enjoyment trolling being negative for the sake of being negative to ruin the other enjoyment.

But it will not fair to lump those troll as the same category as the fans that feel disastified that the company isn't living up to their promises and losing 700.000 viewership from it's initial debut is the proof.

95% of them probably have the same thinking as the those you claim to be ruining your enjoyment, but they do not use internet and forum such as this one to voicing their opinion.

They (AEW "Haters") want the company to suceed and driving them away from a potential viewership because you feel they are just being too negative from their criticism isn't good idea.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Apparently they aren’t even watching anymore. But they still have the most to say about it.


Yep, I've pretty much been posting my live reactions on 2 other sites (which isn't an echo chamber at all since those individuals consist of different opinions, but yet don't feel the need to have a major debate and be pessimistic/cynical about everything) ever since that mediocre December update 

I don't need my fun/entertainment to get ruined and spoiled by some hacks whenever I watch a live Dynamite episode.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> There's definitely a chance Moxley retains. But Kenny would have to go batshit crazy afterward. Now that Archer doesn't look to be the attacker, anything can happen next week.


Why do people think THIS is good booking? Its wwe level of stupidity. A guy losing the match then losing his shit is dumb it doesnt make him look cool or interesting. He looks like a loser who is seethee , why would anyone feel threatened by a dude who just lost just because he threw a fit AFTER getting his ass kicked? Where was the energy he is using to throw a rant during the match. It just screams the WORST of wwe booking. I sont see why people keep saying this should happen, even wwe understood this with Roman. You dont push someone by having them lose, its counterproductive and stupid
I hope to god aew doesnt do this shit. And by their track record so far they dont do these kind of things. The Match needs to end clean just like everyone ( including the heel Jericho) won the aew title to establish that they are in fact legit. Then later if omega has to cheat he can. But not on the world title match
That's what I think and seeing as aew book that's how they think too


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm still going to use the forum to follow what they're up to but unless they string like 2-3 months of really good shows together I'm not wasting my time watching anymore. I have zero interest in seeing guys like Hangman go 12 minutes with guys shorter than my girlfriend or Hornswoggle in a diaper


I don't know what wrestling promotions in the world are stringing together months of consistently great shows so basically unless AEW is the best wrestling promotion on the planet, you won't watch?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I have this weird feeling Mox is retaining
> 
> and honestly, I would be fine with it - this is morphed into a hell of a run for Mox. One of the better title runs of the last 10 years - and I am not a Mox fan - but its been great


I am getting that feeling too. I just hope there is something major happening if Mox is to retain. 

I'm leaning more towards a time limit draw, to have the third match on a PPV.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A PG Attitude said:


> Agreed. I've been on these forums since 2012 and don't post nearly as much as I used to as there's so much negativity. Does nothing to enrich your life reading and responding to people who hate watch a show you like.


You can use Ignore like I did, but with all the quoting, there's just no escaping them. I'm also thinking of posting less or moving to Reddit, because they just hijack every thread with their contempt and everything tends to stray off-topic. I don't think anyone on this forum thinks AEW is perfect - I have my criticisms every week - but that level of hatred and preconceived bias is just bizarre.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

People that were here for years as people shit on Roman Reigns, wished death on Vince McMahon, hated HHH, hated Cena, have said Raw and Smackdown are unwatchable are now claiming that the site is just too negative now? 

The site has always been negative and for the most part people have been right to criticize WWE and now the same thing is happening to AEW and suddenly theres a problem? Cmon.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

There are only two posters on this forum that make me not want to post on here anymore, the wood and chip, both are stubborn, no matter what aew do will criticise, they DO NOT want aew to succeed, they just want everyone who is enjoying the show or anyone who does want them to succeed to have whatever excitement or enjoyment they have knocked out of them by their negative comments, and once they’ve made their negative comments, they have to them constantly repeat their opinions, it’s as thought they’ve set up a notification for “positive aew post” and must straight away jump in and ruin that for people. 

legitimate criticism from a fan who does want the company to succeed, no problem, I’d embrace that as it’s something to discuss how they will improve.

Constant criticism no matter what, to the extent those pair do, then for me the forum becomes unbearable.


And for anyone who says “ignore them“ “imagine letting two people get to you etc” well I’m sorry you can say that all you like but every time I came on here a while back it’s just those two piping up after every positive comment pooring water on the bbq just wanting to ruin this forum for everyone, I came back on last night after a few weeks off, and it’s the same.

but the minute you step out of line and lose your cool with one of them, your banned. The forums dying.


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 20, 2020)

Got to agree with Chip people say to the haters don't watch if you don't like it, they don't watch and then people ask where they are. Come on guys double standards or what!!!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great show. Even TH2/TF wasn't bad at all.
I love this rivalry with Omega and Moxley. I'm so hyped for the match.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Has Ortiz/Santana wrestled since the parking lot brawl match? Is one of them injured? I can't recall them being on DARK in a while and they were regulars there to get ring work in.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Has Ortiz/Santana wrestled since the parking lot brawl match? Is one of them injured? I can't recall them being on DARK in a while and they were regulars there to get ring work in.


Just Ortiz and Sammy losing to MJF and Wardlow in AEW earlier this month. They both worked a six man tag in Game Changer Wrestling a day after the parking lot match was aired so Santana probably wasn't injured in it.

I know many like the Dark format, but AEW has a roster now big enough to scrap a lot of the indie jobbers and do matches between their own contracted talent on there. BUT I assume they're waiting for the second TV show and saving matches for that.

I can see either a secondary tag title (TNT Tag?) or trios belts coming soon because AEW has like 23 teams.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> We don't watch anymore, I was at work yesterday, could've whipped my phone out and watched Dynamite or even followed along in the live thread but I literally forgot it was even on. Visited the forum around 2 PM my time to see this thread at a paltry 18 pages and figured not many others really cared either.
> 
> I think the last show I watched live was that awful go home show leading into the PPV. I'm still going to use the forum to follow what they're up to but unless they string like 2-3 months of really good shows together I'm not wasting my time watching anymore. I have zero interest in seeing guys like Hangman go 12 minutes with guys shorter than my girlfriend or Hornswoggle in a diaper
> 
> Also, these threads used to hit 40+ pages on the regular with a heap of AEW fans talking (Along with some haters). A lot of the AEW fans have since left this forum presumably because they don't care about the product either (Rating reflects that also)


1.) You're a clown if you think people are leaving this forum because they "lost interest in the product", especially when social media, and other discussion boards are only growing in engagement. It's retarded to use thread pages on WF to gauge interest in AEW as a whole. People left because obsessed, angry Australian cave trolls are running amok and making the place un-enjoyable. Sorry to say.

2.) Are you still using the ratings argument like you don't know how this shit works? Its the same redundant debunked argument my guy. "I know its not the whole audience but I'm still gonna use it in my argument anyway to prove that Tony sucks!!" Jesus Christ. You're smarter than that and that's why I have yet to block you.

3.) No one cares if you forgot it was on my guy. You were never a fan in the first place.



Chip Chipperson said:


> Sir, you are a better booker than Tony Khan. I got into "the business" at 16 years old, I've seen many bad bookers and Tony Khan is right up there with all of them. Bloke has no idea.
> 
> Also, I'd like to point out the hilarity in the following:
> 
> ...


1.) "AEW superfans" are not antagonizing you to come back bro. They want you and your homeboys to stop posting. I am certain no one would care if you left. I would somewhat seeing as I think you're knowledgeable when it comes to wrestling history and I do enjoy reading about that stuff when you post it, but if you stopped posting about AEW all together, I'm 100% certain people would love for that to happen.

2.) And you have an idea? I'm pretty sure you also have no idea what you're doing. Tony is winging it and he's doing a damn good job.

3.) As I said earlier in this thread, all haters and super fans are not cut from the same cloth. Some are more intense, some are more objective. The more intense ones like yourself are the ones that people will tell to stop watching. The criticisms of the more objective ones are welcome. Not even I think the show is perfect and I have my criticisms as well. I don't know what you have been watching for the past 20-30 years but there is no perfect wrestling show.

Old school WWF and WCW both had a multitude of bad shows that were just as bad or worse than AEW's worst. NWA is not setting the world on fire with their booking, Impact puts women over the men, New Japan is not 100% serious clearly and they also have a bunch of flaws, and current WWE is not even in the conversation, so tell me, where the FUCK are you drawing these comparisons? You're just a guy who hates Tony Khan because he had the wrestling world handed to him. You probably think he's spoiled. And now that he has it, you hate that he doesn't book the show in alignment with what you think is best based off of your "experience". So you hate when people enjoy the show. Just give up.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

prosperwithdeen said:


> 1.) You're a clown if you think people are leaving this forum because they "lost interest in the product", especially when social media, and other discussion boards are only growing in engagement. It's retarded to use thread pages on WF to gauge interest in AEW as a whole. People left because obsessed, angry Australian cave trolls are running amok and making the place un-enjoyable. Sorry to say.
> 
> 2.) Are you still using the ratings argument like you don't know how this shit works? Its the same redundant debunked argument my guy. "I know its not the whole audience but I'm still gonna use it in my argument anyway to prove that Tony sucks!!" Jesus Christ. You're smarter than that and that's why I have yet to block you.
> 
> ...


idk why we have to keep repeating ourselves. I have said to these trolls that tons of people have privately messaged me (and from what I understand, messaged you as well) and told me they are leaving because of the trolls. 

I’ve stopped posting as much here because it’s the same old shit. But I’m still watching AEW religiously.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

We are STILL using the forum page argument?

Go on other wrestling boards/platforms and see how much people are talking about AEW, even though it's the most garbage metric to use.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Isn't the 'page count' discussion kinda redundant?

We're already on page 22 - and the more shit is being chatted, the more it grows

so, its kinda the discussion that disproves itself when you think about it

ALSO.... I think Brodie is gonna Kill Hangman when he returns

PS> top trending on Twitter is really the only relevant discussion worth having around engagement

PPS> which was number 4 trending worldwide UTC time 02:00 - 04:00 / which is massive - thinking what was above it was 'Thanksgiving' and 'Maradona' ... and Botafoga whatever da fuq that is) (ah.... football)


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> We are STILL using the forum page argument?
> 
> Go on other wrestling boards/platforms and see how much people are talking about AEW, even though it's the most garbage metric to use.


Not to mention, this thread has more pages than the last RAW and Smackdown threads _combined_. It's impressive a forum like this is still so big with so many using social media, Reddit and things like Discord these days.

#AEWDynamite trends every week on Twitter, worldwide and in the UK. Companies/brands look at social media analytics now, I know because I used to run a popular online brand that had a big presence on Twitter and Facebook.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Even with your hatred of Cody, you have to admit that was a good segment.


But why must Cody take the limelight from Darby’s feud? Does this kind of shit not bother you, man? I think Cody is solid in the ring and a good performer on the mic, but this kind of shit kills me. Let the talent earn your “overness”. Don’t book yourself in so many angles and stories that the audience has no choice but to basically not watch, hate most of what they see, or begin to believe you’re the best thing in the world.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Good episode. Much better than last week.

Moxley/omega segment was really well done and really not sure what will happen in the title match next week.

Also liked FTR promo.

Hangman/dark order storyline not good for me. Dark order is a joke of a group.

No idea WTF is going on with miro. Stupid gimmick. Could be big if he drops this gimmick.

Interesting what they do with archer/death triangle/ eddies family.

Team taz are fucking awesome. Best stable in AEW currently. Starks is gona be a star for sure. They do need a strong woman part of the stable.

Really big dynamite next week. You do expect them to get over 900k. Anything less will be big let down.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> 1.) "AEW superfans" are not antagonizing you to come back bro. They want you and your homeboys to stop posting. I am certain no one would care if you left. I would somewhat seeing as I think you're knowledgeable when it comes to wrestling history and I do enjoy reading about that stuff when you post it, but if you stopped posting about AEW all together, I'm 100% certain people would love for that to happen.
> 
> 2.) And you have an idea? I'm pretty sure you also have no idea what you're doing. Tony is winging it and he's doing a damn good job.
> 
> ...


I came here to have a read, I see people asking about the "haters" that's trying to get us to comment. Wood still hasn't posted presumably because he doesn't even care to read a thread but it's an attempt to antagonise.

In regards to having an idea, I've got 13 years on and off experience in the wrestling business having done pretty much everything (Including wrestle in a limited capacity a handful of times although I wasn't good at that). I have an idea of how it should be and who knows their shit and who doesn't. Tony doesn't know which is fine but he won't listen to people who do know either.

Yes, I agree, WWF and WCW have had some clangers in the past as has every promotion. Impact is complete garbage and I absolutely hate it now especially after seeing "The Phenomenal One" Hornswoggle and the shooting angle.

I actually don't hate Tony that's a common misconception here. I don't really know Tony, apparently he's a really lovely guy personally (Even Cornette said that). Maybe if I met Tony in my town we would shoot the shit and go and have a soda together but from a wrestling perspective I can just tell he doesn't know what he's doing. I could further explain but this post is getting lengthy but if you want me to go in depth I'm happy to.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I came here to have a read, I see people asking about the "haters" that's trying to get us to comment. Wood still hasn't posted presumably because he doesn't even care to read a thread but it's an attempt to antagonise.
> 
> In regards to having an idea, I've got 13 years on and off experience in the wrestling business having done pretty much everything (Including wrestle in a limited capacity a handful of times although I wasn't good at that). I have an idea of how it should be and who knows their shit and who doesn't. Tony doesn't know which is fine but he won't listen to people who do know either.
> 
> ...


No thanks you've already told us dozens of times.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cool looking poster for next weeks show.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

A PG Attitude said:


> No thanks you've already told us dozens of times.


Sorry, was I speaking to you? I'm fairly confident I quoted Prosper.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I wonder if AEW trademarked Winter is Coming for wrestling purposes. I'm surprised it's not a GoT trademark.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I wonder if AEW trademarked Winter is Coming for wrestling purposes. I'm surprised it's not a GoT trademark.


I was thinking about that too. HBO is owned by Warner Media which also owns TNT. I am going to guess that is how, since it is not a protected parody, but I do not know for sure.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

You guys think Omega and Mox can do a 30min match (or more) in a cold arena ?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> You guys think Omega and Mox can do a 30min match (or more) in a cold arena ?


Omega can I dunno about mox lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I wonder if AEW trademarked Winter is Coming for wrestling purposes. I'm surprised it's not a GoT trademark.


TNT and Turner Networks are owned by WarnerMedia, which owns HBO.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Cool looking poster for next weeks show.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I like this one with Cody's dog as one of the direwolves.

Light blue is a great aesthetic for a winter show, I hope they match the lighting and set to it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332407920705888256


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

rbl85 said:


> You guys think Omega and Mox can do a 30min match (or more) in a cold arena ?


i think omega will win with an interruption by the attacker, so it won't go 30 minutes


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> 1.) You're a clown if you think people are leaving this forum because they "lost interest in the product", especially when social media, and other discussion boards are only growing in engagement. It's retarded to use thread pages on WF to gauge interest in AEW as a whole. People left because obsessed, angry Australian cave trolls are running amok and making the place un-enjoyable. Sorry to say.
> 
> 2.) Are you still using the ratings argument like you don't know how this shit works? Its the same redundant debunked argument my guy. "I know its not the whole audience but I'm still gonna use it in my argument anyway to prove that Tony sucks!!" Jesus Christ. You're smarter than that and that's why I have yet to block you.
> 
> ...


Exactly. For example I used to post in this thread constantly every week, now I never do. Does that mean I watch it any less? Of course not. I still watch I'd just rather talk about it with people that aren't trolls or negative bastards lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If Mox drops the title, I think it will be mostly clean. AEW is pretty protective of the titles and not too much fuckery in the outcomes. I think a post match attack would be the way to transition Mox to the next feud. He offers his hand to Omega, is attacked from behind by KENTA as Omega stands looking on before walking to the back with his title, pausing to raise the title on the stage as the assault continues on in the ring as the show fades to black.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Danielallen1410 said:


> There are only two posters on this forum that make me not want to post on here anymore, the wood and chip, both are stubborn, no matter what aew do will criticise, they DO NOT want aew to succeed, they just want everyone who is enjoying the show or anyone who does want them to succeed to have whatever excitement or enjoyment they have knocked out of them by their negative comments, and once they’ve made their negative comments, they have to them constantly repeat their opinions, it’s as thought they’ve set up a notification for “positive aew post” and must straight away jump in and ruin that for people.
> 
> legitimate criticism from a fan who does want the company to succeed, no problem, I’d embrace that as it’s something to discuss how they will improve.
> 
> ...


I honestly just use the ignore function. It's a bit weird when I see posts jump from post 20 to 26 or when I'm seeing someone argue with an invisible person, but it's worth it lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> i think omega will win with an interruption by the attacker, so it won't go 30 minutes


I think from introduction to end, the whole 'match' will go about 40+ minutes.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Erik. said:


> I think from introduction to end, the whole 'match' will go about 40+ minutes.


I really hope it leads off the second hour and we get a "no commercials" announcement on "Road to..." on Monday. 

Have commercial before the end of the first hour, then have ring entrances and the in-ring squared up intros by Justin Roberts and then go to the last commercial break before the winner is decided. Moments after the pin go to a commercial, then come back for highlights and the title ceremony.

If there is a 60 minute time limit, they need to provide the television time to cover the possibility it would go that long. Nothing worse than putting it on at 9:35 and announcing a 1 hour time limit.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> 1.) You're a clown if you think people are leaving this forum because they "lost interest in the product", especially when social media, and other discussion boards are only growing in engagement. It's retarded to use thread pages on WF to gauge interest in AEW as a whole. People left because obsessed, angry Australian cave trolls are running amok and making the place un-enjoyable. Sorry to say.
> 
> 2.) Are you still using the ratings argument like you don't know how this shit works? Its the same redundant debunked argument my guy. "I know its not the whole audience but I'm still gonna use it in my argument anyway to prove that Tony sucks!!" Jesus Christ. You're smarter than that and that's why I have yet to block you.
> 
> ...


One part that was missing here is how he’s a *failing* wrestling ‘promoter’ who’s bitter about Tony Khan’s success during a pandemic, but that’s just a silly little nitpick on my part 

Man, that was a brilliant post you made here :trips8


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I really hope it leads off the second hour and we get a "no commercials" announcement on "Road to..." on Monday.
> 
> Have commercial before the end of the first hour, then have ring entrances and the in-ring squared up intros by Justin Roberts and then go to the last commercial break before the winner is decided. Moments after the pin go to a commercial, then come back for highlights and the title ceremony.
> 
> If there is a 60 minute time limit, they need to provide the television time to cover the possibility it would go that long. Nothing worse than putting it on at 9:35 and announcing a 1 hour time limit.


I hope so too.

Going on at the start of the second hour could quite easily throw in another bit of unpredictability with some people thinking it may go to a time limit 60 minute draw, which can further the story and they can have their big PPV match at Revolution etc.

However, I think we'll a commercial break heavy first hour, likely through the battle royal etc. - a few more at the beginning of the second hour and then from 20 minutes passed the hour, video package, introductions and the match will all take place. The match itself will probably be 20-25 minutes and then the big finale if there is one (I think there will be)


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> idk why we have to keep repeating ourselves. I have said to these trolls that tons of people have privately messaged me (and from what I understand, messaged you as well) and told me they are leaving because of the trolls.
> 
> I’ve stopped posting as much here because it’s the same old shit. But I’m still watching AEW religiously.


Same. I've been on this forum for over a decade and it wasn't until AEW launched that I had to actually put posters on ignore. I've never had that problem before and most people knew me at one point as a champion of the Bryan marks with SHIV & SVET. Even then at Bryan's peak with countless trolls shitting on him and back and forth posts with many of them, I never put anyone on ignore.

I vanished from this forum for a long period of time because Vince and WWE crushed my passion for wrestling and I finally grew past it, but AEW rekindled my love for wrestling. Honestly I haven't been this into a wrestling conpany since the Monday Night Wars. I genuinely like 90% of the show and wrestlers every week I watch. But I come here excited to post about it and see a vocal minority shitposting about it and shitting on every segment, feud, promo or match I'm excited to talk about. I end up posting on reddit instead which is just so much more positive and full of fun discussion.

I only have 2 posters here on ignore, but beginning to think I need to add a few more.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Cool looking poster for next weeks show.


Edge in Aew!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I came here to have a read, I see people asking about the "haters" that's trying to get us to comment. Wood still hasn't posted presumably because he doesn't even care to read a thread but it's an attempt to antagonise.
> 
> In regards to having an idea, I've got 13 years on and off experience in the wrestling business having done pretty much everything (Including wrestle in a limited capacity a handful of times although I wasn't good at that). I have an idea of how it should be and who knows their shit and who doesn't. Tony doesn't know which is fine but he won't listen to people who do know either.
> 
> ...


I don't see Wood's posts anymore but I guarantee you he has nothing genuine to contribute. 

You don't know who Tony has around him so that's just an assumption. It has already been reported that Tony is open to ideas backstage and doesn't have writers so I'm pretty sure that extends to the booking and layout of the show itself. Anyone that thinks even QT is formatting all by himself is fooling themselves. He has help for sure. There are plenty of legends backstage that I'm sure are giving Tony advice. We don't know the details on the actual dynamics backstage.

I honestly don't see what problem you see with the format of the show, so based on your 13-year experience, I would like to read your in-depth perspective. We all specialize in different things. I know digital marketing and how ratings and viewership work so I have shared my expertise there and won't even engage in ratings arguments just knowing that I know better, but I am not in the wrestling industry, so when I watch the show and I compare it to current WWE or any wrestling I have been watching for the last 20 years, I don't see how Tony is so abysmal compared to what we have already gotten in the past. He's surpassing the past and the modern in so many ways except for in taking wrestling mainstream, which could still happen at the current pace AEW is going. Dynamite is the best wrestling show. I don't care what anyone says. The promos we get alone hands down makes it the A show. I'm not one to shit on a logical take so if you make a post on how you would do things differently as far as formatting or on how Tony "doesn't know what he's doing" I would respectfully read it and give you my thoughts. I don't consider Tony a perfect booker. No one does. But he has been a beast thus far, especially during a damn pandemic. If Kenta is the attacker, and he makes a deal with NJPW, then........damn. 

You compare Tony to Vince in the last 15 years and what he has given us in one year AS A WHOLE is mostly better than what we have seen in the last 15 years from WWE. Up and down the card there's so much going on all the time. There's so much variety. What more do you want from a free wrestling product? I really don't understand the elitism. What are you comparing it to? They have promos that are real AF and not 100% scripted, Dynamites that feel like PPV's every other week and a show that has re-awakened the lost wrestling passion for so many fans, characters that feel important and are presented like they matter, PPV's with stakes that feel important and championships that mean something, long term storylines, a willingness to listen to their audience, the underground gritty feel their shows have, I can go on forever.

Even the way their shows are formatted, you have a backstage promo or something hyped to start the show, then that leads to a match, then a cool video package like the FTR one we got this week, then to a segment, then to another match, then back to another segment. It's fast-paced and crisp. There are flaws though don't get me wrong. The production still needs work. But this is the same format we have been watching since the '90s, and in a lot of ways it's better because talent in AEW are not over-exposed to death. Team Taz wouldn't look so good right now if they were on TV every single week. JR always leads us into picture and picture and commercials are not awkward. Compare that to Vince's shows that have no rhyme or reason to them and cut to commercial breaks during the most pivotal points in TV matches or in the middle of important segments. It's ridiculous. Tony Khan has been winging it since the jump and he has brought the fun, the entertainment, and the passion back to wrestling for so many. 

Anyone can fantasy book and say they would this or that instead of this or that, so based on what you have learned, how does Tony objectively not know what he's doing? 




Erik. said:


> Cool looking poster for next weeks show.


Jesus that's an epic poster. Next week is about to be hyped AF. Winter is here. 



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If Mox drops the title, I think it will be mostly clean. AEW is pretty protective of the titles and not too much fuckery in the outcomes. I think a post match attack would be the way to transition Mox to the next feud. He offers his hand to Omega, is attacked from behind by KENTA as Omega stands looking on before walking to the back with his title, pausing to raise the title on the stage as the assault continues on in the ring as the show fades to black.


I'm thinking they do Mox/Omega 3 at Revolution so I don't think it'll be clean. Now that we know Archer is probably not the attacker, I see Kenta or some other 3rd party helping Omega to take the gold. Moxley then goes to Japan to defend his U.S. gold and comes back to lose to Kenny again in February.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

bdon said:


> But why must Cody take the limelight from Darby’s feud? Does this kind of shit not bother you, man? I think Cody is solid in the ring and a good performer on the mic, but this kind of shit kills me. Let the talent earn your “overness”. Don’t book yourself in so many angles and stories that the audience has no choice but to basically not watch, hate most of what they see, or begin to believe you’re the best thing in the world.


Although I totally agree - the hope is his involvement just adds an element of importance (even though they may not need it).

The real solid move though would be if Cody put Hobbs over in the process as it could give Hobbs a career establishing victory to hopefully turn into something good while riding on Starks' coattails.

I really see Cage turning face and leaving this group as he's just impossible to perceive as anything but a nice guy.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

so is Archer a face now or are they dropping pac vs Kingston? That's been bugging the hell out of me. I'm usually all for patience but the original family vs DT story was already confusing and convoluted it doesn't need another wrinkle


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I don't see Wood's posts anymore but I guarantee you he has nothing genuine to contribute.
> 
> You don't know who Tony has around him so that's just an assumption. It has already been reported that Tony is open to ideas backstage and doesn't have writers so I'm pretty sure that extends to the booking and layout of the show itself. Anyone that thinks even QT is formatting all by himself is fooling themselves. He has help for sure. There are plenty of legends backstage that I'm sure are giving Tony advice. We don't know the details on the actual dynamics backstage.
> 
> ...


Great post man. Sums up exactly how I feel about wrestling now. Almost thirty years I watched WWE but in the past 5 years Vince really ground away at my enthusiasm. I've only watched a handful of shows since Summer last year with the awful wildcard rule... that was the final straw for me. Thank God AEW came along and made wrestling fun again, for us and the wrestlers.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> so is Archer a face now or are they dropping pac vs Kingston? That's been bugging the hell out of me. I'm usually all for patience but the original family vs DT story was already confusing and convoluted it doesn't need another wrinkle


Archer and Kingston have had "beef" with Kingston for a few weeks now that stems back to the Battle Royal. 

Kingston seems to have beef with the whole roster because of his sneaky, two faced ways. And i think that'll prove to be the story. Butcher and Blade will eventually leave him and he'll be a Mad King again. 

Maybe that's where Santana and Ortiz come in? Who knows.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Issue AEW is running into with Darby Allin is he's pretty bad on the mic and give him more that a few words and it ruins the illusion of his character. Don't wonder why he barely/never talks in his slickly produced vignettes - just check out non-kayfabe interviews. 

Basically it's the same issue they have with booking Shida and the women's title. Women's title went from Riho(who can't speak English) to Nyla(pre-Vickie Guerrero as mouthpiece) to Shida - in AEW you need to be able to talk yourself into top feuds.

And Allin is not the character type to have a manager.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Archer and Kingston have had "beef" with Kingston for a few weeks now that stems back to the Battle Royal.
> 
> Kingston seems to have beef with the whole roster because of his sneaky, two faced ways. And i think that'll prove to be the story. Butcher and Blade will eventually leave him and he'll be a Mad King again.
> 
> Maybe that's where Santana and Ortiz come in? Who knows.


You miss understand my gripe. Though thinking about this more it opens up another avenue of upset. Losing to pac is one thing. Pac and the lucrative bros are where the money is. But feuding with Archer immediately after or during hurts Kingston. Because Archer sure as he'll ain't losing.

Eddie losing to Mox, pac, and Archer back to back to back runs the risk of him being aews bray Wyatt. Guy who talks the talk but loses even with backup. 

Setting aside that, id prefer the one feud at a time thing. Unless there is an omnipresent big bag pulling the strings its just easier to follow plot wise. I don't like to think too much watching wrestling


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Anyone can fantasy book and say they would this or that instead of this or that, so based on what you have learned, how does Tony objectively not know what he's doing?


Okay, so this might be long but I know you're the type to stick with a long post so stick with it. I'll try and keep it short and sweet.

In the most basic form you can just tell by what he's putting out there. So for example:

- His match times are too long even for an independent show let alone a national TV product. Very rarely is an AEW match under 10 minutes, a lot of unnecessary stuff in the matches, most matches could be at least 3-4 minutes shorter however he insists on having these long matches.

Why? Either because he doesn't know how to produce content to fill time on his TV show or he doesn't know that these long drawn out matches only appeal to one part of the audience and it's not the majority.

- His eye for talent is pretty poor. He has probably at least 20-30 guys signed who should be on the independents for life and doesn't sign based on spots that needs to be filled instead signs guys based on presumably what he thinks he can do with them.

So for example, he's just signed the two flippy guys and they may be very talented but do AEW actually NEED more flippy guys? Of course not. He's signed them because he likes them but neglects what AEW actually needs right now which is good characters and wrestlers that are going to attract people week to week. 

- Product seems to be booked for what he likes without much interest in appealing to a true national audience. I preach my love for traditional style wrestling here and I do love it but if you came to one of my live events I offer a little bit of comedy, little bit of flying, little bit of technical, little bit of character. Tony is booking PWG style wrestling with a budget and booking things that entertain him without an idea on what appeals to anyone else which limits the audience and success the product can/will have.

- He struggles to build emotional connection with the audience, so for example even on a regional level I took guys who were unknowns when I started who are now draws (For indy guys) in my region because I've emotionally invested my regular audience in them. We've established these guys, told their stories, spoken of their motivations etc. With Tony and his crew you don't really get that, Darby Allin for example why is he such a dark character? We've never really found out on TV. How did MJF become rich? Never found out. Jungle Boy? What's his deal? Don't know. Even top guys like Miro are hard to emotionally invest in. Oh someone broke his video game machine? How can I relate to the anger that he feels? Jericho and his Inner Circle? How can I relate? Can't. Moxley whilst some people think he's cool it's not easy to relate to him. 

- Then there is the stuff that doesn't make sense from a more technical standpoint, Full Gear for example, Hangman Vs Omega was built up heavily for what? Close to a year? They open the PPV and go 15 minutes in a match that massively disappointed people in a predictable tournament final. PPV before opened up with a cinematic match between Britt and Swole which would be disappointing even on Dynamite but is placed entirely wrong if you're putting it on PPV. The opening of every Dynamite is predictable, Dark has way too many matches, the formatting is often wrong (Admittedly they could've fixed this I haven't paid attention to this in months), they even go to commercial at the wrong time. I know a lot of the formatting is on QT but if Tony knew what he was doing he'd be able to say "Hey, this is wrong, lets do it this way instead" but he doesn't have that knowledge.

- Hotshot booking. Worst thing you can do is start giving away gimmick matches regularly, big matches for free on TV. You can do big moments on TV or once a year offer a big card on TV and get away with it but look at the show coming up next week. PPV quality card with a hotly anticipated main all for free on TV presumably to kick NXT's ass because they haven't done that in a while. Why buy the PPV if I can see gimmick matches and big matches for free on television?

- Stories are the ones I wanted to really end on. I've been watching Dynamite with you guys regularly since March I can't think of a true story line that I'd want to relive again via a video package or go back and rewatch. Sure, some of it has been acceptable but look at Eddie Vs Moxley for example, two old foes from back in the day rekindling their blood feud, Moxley the one who went off to become a millionaire with the WWE and the face of AEW taking on this jealous, vindictive, crazy, never say die motherfucker in Eddie Kingston. There is SO MUCH to play with in that feud but what did we really get? Eddie and Mox cut some great promos but that was pretty much it apart from the occasional beatdown.

If it was me I would've had the old CZW guys commenting on the two, telling stories about Eddie harbouring a grudge against Mox, maybe some old footage with the two, Kingston doing a sit down interview saying it took him 15 years to get to this level but Mox got it right away, Kingston really letting those emotions be felt and showing just how jealous and eager he is to ruin Mox's life and title reign. I would've built this up and up probably made this my first major death match as well with Mox barely pulling it out making Eddie a star in the process.

---

There's other things as well but this is all off the top of my head and I'm not researching what else. People accuse me of hating Tony or being jealous of Tony but odds are if we met one another we'd probably really be good friends and talk. He's a wrestling fan so we'd all probably at least have something in common with him but reality is he just isn't good at being wrestling management.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Okay, so this might be long but I know you're the type to stick with a long post so stick with it. I'll try and keep it short and sweet.
> 
> In the most basic form you can just tell by what he's putting out there. So for example:
> 
> ...


My issue is Tony books in general. Non wrestler's have no idea how to book. Sure they may do things solidly occasionally but most of the time it is confusing.

In my time off I recently found out why Vince started hiring Hollywood writers recently in an interview with court bouer 









Chris Jericho Reveals When And Why Vince McMahon Started Scripting Promos


MLW owner Court Bauer was on a recent episode of the Talk Is Jericho podcast where he and AEW star Chris Jericho discussed Bauer's time…




www.wrestlinginc.com





I don't understand why these rich guys can't use wrestling minds to book shit


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> My issue is Tony books in general. Non wrestler's have no idea how to book. Sure they may do things solidly occasionally but most of the time it is confusing.


Hmm I disagree, it's about learning everything you can. Wrestlers generally are better when it comes to putting a match together but I find very few wrestlers are good bookers at least locally. Many put themselves over when they aren't the best men for the job and ego plays a big part.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> One part that was missing here is how he’s a *failing* wrestling ‘promoter’ who’s bitter about Tony Khan’s success during a pandemic, but that’s just a silly little nitpick on my part
> 
> Man, that was a brilliant post you made here :trips8


I actually missed this post, again, how is what I'm doing "failing"? I asked you once before but you just said "Well it isn't better than AEW so it fails". People then called you out for this view and you refused to reply.

Granted we ran a limited schedule due to COVID this year we made money off every show we ran in 2020 and the business made profit for 2019-2020 per ATO (Australian Tax Office)

If that's failing then please give me more failure.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hmm I disagree, it's about learning everything you can. Wrestlers generally are better when it comes to putting a match together but I find very few wrestlers are good bookers at least locally. Many put themselves over when they aren't the best men for the job and ego plays a big part.


You misunderstood. I didn't mean give the active roster the book. I meant hire old dudes like raven etc who are retired and know how to book. Hell Kevin Sullivan has booking experience. Dutch Mantel i think.

Them types


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> You misunderstood. I didn't mean give the active roster the book. I meant hire old dudes like raven etc who are retired and know how to book. Hell Kevin Sullivan has booking experience. Dutch Mantel i think.
> 
> Them types


Yeah I figured you meant older guys, I don't disagree that they're not beneficial just saying non wrestlers can book well also.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Okay, so this might be long but I know you're the type to stick with a long post so stick with it. I'll try and keep it short and sweet.
> 
> In the most basic form you can just tell by what he's putting out there. So for example:
> 
> ...


I want to add to the story issue, they sometimes seem to just get bored and forget people/drop things. Private Party had a big upset over the Young Bucks in episode 3 or 4, and for what? They're just Matt Hardy's valets now, probably because Tony got bored of them. 

AEW also drives things into the ground. OC made me laugh until they oversaturated the show with him and had him feud with Jericho. Silver is next. I know you and many others already don't like that stuff, but the point is they're also dropping the ball for those who do.

I pretty much agree with your entire post, there are things they objectively fail on and big opportunities they regularly miss, even if you like Best Friends, Ortiz, BTE, etc. like I do.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> My issue is Tony books in general. Non wrestler's have no idea how to book. Sure they may do things solidly occasionally but most of the time it is confusing.
> 
> In my time off I recently found out why Vince started hiring Hollywood writers recently in an interview with court bouer
> 
> ...


What's a wrestling mind?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> You misunderstood. I didn't mean give the active roster the book. I meant hire old dudes like raven etc who are retired and know how to book. Hell Kevin Sullivan has booking experience. Dutch Mantel i think.
> 
> Them types


I know how to get your wrasslin’ show relevant! Here, let this 70 year old decide everything

.......

c’mon


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Not being able to enjoy the forum because a few users are relentlessly negative on AEW is about the softest forum shit ever lol


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

I recorded AEW this week because I couldn't be bothered to watch it live at 11pm, and I just came to the recording now and the first 40 minutes of the record is showing Darts which means the recording won't have caught the end of Dynamite. It's not up on ITVHub yet either.

Of all the tv channels that wrestling has been on in the UK, ITV4 is the fucking worst.

/rant over


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> I suspect many skipped this week, like I did last week, because they were tired of things not evolving creatively. I hope this week marks a change backstage. If they start doing shows with shorter matches and more variety like this (and wrestlers having more than one segment), they will break a million viewers in January. It's as simple as getting all the stars on every week: Mox, Omega, Jericho, Cody, Allin, Team Taz, Shida, Miro, Pac and Lucha Bros.
> 
> Isn't it kind of nuts that it took this long to do a Jericho vs Daniels fued?


Yep, that’s exactly what I did. Watched Hangman’s entrance then Silver’s entrance, and just felt like I did not want to want this, or even DVR it for later. Just went to bed early, since nothing going to change on a creative level.

- Even though online news sites give women championship matches in AEW top billing when no other titles are on the line, it’s not ever going to be reflected on the show.

- Shida's supposed to be going back to film a movie in Japan. So it seems like the perfect time to either have her drop the belt to Anna Jay (and bolster Dark Order in the process in the absence of Brodie Lee), or run an injury angle. Instead, AEW is planning to run an angle involving Abadon next. Even though Deeb and Baker are Shida’s only two major opponents she has not successfully defend her title against, unless you want to reach for Allysin Kay and Leyla Hirsch. And I’m not even being anti-Abadon here. Just seems like an odd direction to take the division next, espcially since Abadon just appears on Dynamite so rarely (I remember she was injured, btw). I could have bought the idea where Shida says she’s going back to Japan to find competition. I don’t think there are any plan for Shida to defend the belt at WK15 while she’s over in Japan though, even though it would be a way to still feature AEW in Japan if Moxley and Jericho really are not going over there this year.

- The first ever match between Jericho and Daniels never really got any hype the week before. I get that Daniels is past it, and that probably part of the reason why its going to be Jericho vs Kazarian (Jericho needs some wins too), but there should have been a bit more hype behind their first ever meeting.

- Even though I do care about TH2, I legit don’t care about Top Flight right now. Only good thing about this is that this angle seems to be leading to TH2 vs Young Bucks for the tag belts in the near future.

- Another in ring contract signing, because the one that was supposed to last week didn’t happen, even though Omega already signed the contract. In ring contract signing are insulting to my intelligence, and are starting to become more annoying than any Jericho segment. If it doesn’t involve a major celebrity like Mike Tyson or Conor McGregor or Stephen Amell, etc. don’t do those damn segments (note that I am totally expecting one involving Cody and Shaq in the future anyways). Back during the Attitude Era, did anyone think that Austin, The Rock & Triple H weren’t signing any contracts to face each other? Or when anyone went to face Goldberg in WCW? No, because it was common sense and didn’t need to be seen on screen. Why does AEW keep going back to this particular well?

- PAC & Fenix vs Butcher & Blade just felt there, which is odd for one of the more high-profile feuds in the company right now. Maybe because of how much Butcher & Blade have lost in the past several months. Which ended with an Archer appearance, which was alluded to but was unexpected if you don't follow Dark.

I missed an awesome Cody-Taz segment, but that’s what Youtube is for. That’s how I caught up on the rest of the show.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Not being able to enjoy the forum because a few users are relentlessly negative on AEW is about the softest forum shit ever lol


Notice who the top three posters by volume are month to month and it starts to make sense.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Notice who the top three posters by volume are month to month and it starts to make sense.


It's still ridiculously soft to leave a forum because a few posters are constantly negative. Especially when you could just combat that by ignoring them and talking to the people that clearly air on the enjoy side of the coin. Folk like engaging with Chip and Wood truth be told.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

- Adam Page/Dark Order match went too long - I did zone out a bit, but the post match was interesting. I like Page but always think he needs to hit the gym and tone up to look more legit. Am I the only one who thinks this?

- Omega interview was meh which means it was one of his best. I like how we can have Moxley wrestle without weapons though. 

- Darby package was cool. I liked it.

- Hobbs has a weird look to me...maybe his face, ring gear...IDK lol. I almost struggle to take him serious? Like a big, gentle giant acting tough.

- Tazz/Cody stull was really good

- fast forwarded the top flight/hybrid stuff. Don't care lol

- FTR promo was good

- I like the IC shirt. I think Jericho looks better with a shirt on even when wrestling tbh.

- Really liked the Jericho/Hager/ICU match. One of my fav Jericho things in a while.

- Miro stuff is awful, sadly. I really liked Rusev too. I thought he'd come here and feel like a major player.

- the the women dancing with a broomstick feels so small time lol. Either have 50 of them or none.

- Moxley/Omega stuff was really cool though. Moxley feels like a damn star. I'm looking forward to this actually. 

- loved the promo by the IC lol

- I like Shida but eh didn't care about who she faced

My AEW recording ended during a commercial break in Shida's match so that's all she wrote for now. Screw you, ITV.

I did enjoy the show overall though. Moxley probably the best thing, for me.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

4 more days until Jon Moxley vs Kenny Omega! :mark:



RapShepard said:


> Not being able to enjoy the forum because a few users are relentlessly negative on AEW is about the softest forum shit ever lol


Oh, please don’t defend the negative instigators.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> 4 more days until Jon Moxley vs Kenny Omega! :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please don’t defend the negative instigators.


Its less defending them and more pure asonishment that folk are being so fragile in a section that mostly enjoys the show.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

THANOS said:


> I've never had that problem before and most people knew me at one point as a champion of the Bryan marks with SHIV & SVET. Even then at Bryan's peak with countless trolls shitting on him and back and forth posts with many of them, I never put anyone on ignore.


The rise of Daniel Bryan and the fuckery with him was the peak of this board, great times.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Caught up on this episode finally and I really enjoyed the show actually. Not perfect, but had some interesting segments I liked.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Folk like engaging with Chip and Wood truth be told.


I have many people here who like me including people who act like they don't in the public forum. I've got messages from people asking my opinions on things or wanting to chat wrestling in my private messages who pretend to dislike me in the main forum. I've hit so many notifications that it doesn't even display properly anymore.

DammitChrist who you've quoted above is someone regularly looking for engagement with me. Once a week he says I'm a "failed wrestling promoter" but when asked to explain himself he cannot which is just kind of trolling now.

Look at this thread for example, on the 18th page before anyone commented it was "WHERE ARE DA HATERS THIS WEEK?! WAITING FOR CORNY PODCAST I BET" and then we defend ourselves and it's "These guys ruin the forums with their high post counts and negativity". Can't win.

And you're right, we're two guys if people don't like us they can put us on ignore. The forum won't be ruined with 2 posters left on ignore.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I know how to get your wrasslin’ show relevant! Here, let this 70 year old decide everything
> 
> .......
> 
> c’mon


Raven isn't 70. I also didn't say they must decide everything. You should know me better than that dude. I'm simply saying for consistency purposes a few wrestling minds handling creative isn't a bad thing.

Very rarely do these Hollywood washouts understand or adapt to wrestling.

Daniel Bryan has been in the creative process on Smackdown for a few weeks and from all reports his been taking to it like a duck to water.

And once again I hate that nwa rasslin stuff chip likes. I'm just burned out on outsiders writing for a wrestling show

@Erik. Guys who have been in the business. Like think how great aew would be if jake was in creative. Or those types of guys.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Its less defending them and more pure asonishment that folk are being so fragile in a section that mostly enjoys the show.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> It's still ridiculously soft to leave a forum because a few posters are constantly negative. Especially when you could just combat that by ignoring them and talking to the people that clearly air on the enjoy side of the coin. Folk like engaging with Chip and Wood truth be told.


If there's no conflict and disagreement, the forum will be deader than it already was. Except you can hear a few whisper from echo chamber.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

THANOS said:


>


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I have many people here who like me including people who act like they don't in the public forum. I've got messages from people asking my opinions on things or wanting to chat wrestling in my private messages who pretend to dislike me in the main forum. I've hit so many notifications that it doesn't even display properly anymore.
> 
> DammitChrist who you've quoted above is someone regularly looking for engagement with me. Once a week he says I'm a "failed wrestling promoter" but when asked to explain himself he cannot which is just kind of trolling now.
> 
> ...


Personally I'm a fan of your sensibility. Although you do carry quite a dash of closeted arrogance.

"If I was given 100M dollars, I'd do better than Tony Khan". Ha!

Can I ask what you do for a living? What the largest account you've ever had to manage?


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

10gizzle said:


> Personally I'm a fan of your sensibility. Although you do carry quite a dash of closeted arrogance.
> 
> "If I was given 100M dollars, I'd do better than Tony Khan". Ha!
> 
> Can I ask what you do for a living? What the largest account you've ever had to manage?


Being arrogant isn't bad thing, it somewhat help their confidence to produce a good product/result. It's not a bad trait, provided you actually have a skill and means to bring a good product/result to backup your claim.

Vince McMahon is one of such example for being the most arrogant promotor of them all, and yet he have an actual skill to bring wrestling to mainstream audience to prove his worth.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

kamaro011 said:


> Being arrogant isn't bad thing, it somewhat help their confidence to produce a good product/result. It's not a bad trait, provided you actually have a skill and means to bring a good product/result to backup your claim.
> 
> Vince McMahon is one of such example for being the most arrogant promotor of them all, and yet he have an actual skill to bring wrestling to mainstream audience to prove his worth.


arrogant
adjective
unpleasantly proud and behaving as if you are more important than, or know more than, other people:

There is literally few traits worse in a human being than arrogance.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

10gizzle said:


> arrogant
> adjective
> unpleasantly proud and behaving as if you are more important than, or know more than, other people:
> 
> There is literally few traits worse in a human being than arrogance.


I stand by my opinion, i post that knowing full well what the definition it is.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

kamaro011 said:


> I stand by my opinion, i post that knowing full well what the definition it is.


The difference is, we're not talking about hyper successful billionaires.

We're talking about people posting on a message board.

In case you haven't noticed, there's a reason people are pieces of shit online. It's easy to be arrogant when you never have to back anything up.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Look at this thread for example, on the 18th page before anyone commented it was "WHERE ARE DA HATERS THIS WEEK?! WAITING FOR CORNY PODCAST I BET" and then we defend ourselves and it's "These guys ruin the forums with their high post counts and negativity". Can't win.
> 
> And you're right, we're two guys if people don't like us they can put us on ignore. The forum won't be ruined with 2 posters left on ignore.


I mean, you kind of do the same thing when you try to paint all the AEW fans as people that kiss the ass of everything AEW does and they are shills when in reality that's a really small minority of people actually doing that.

Kind of a weird thing people in general do, they take an audience that has a differing opinion than them, take the lowest common denominator of those people, and than paint a narrative where an entire community behave the same way.

Not exclusive to wrestling, you will see this in every form of debating, and it's the laziest way to have an argument.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Raven isn't 70. I also didn't say they must decide everything. You should know me better than that dude. I'm simply saying for consistency purposes a few wrestling minds handling creative isn't a bad thing.
> 
> Very rarely do these Hollywood washouts understand or adapt to wrestling.
> 
> ...


but all the guys in AEW is 'in the business' - so, they are sorted

no need for anybody else


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

3venflow said:


> He is right, though it's not a new phenomenon. It could get tribal online and even offline during the WWF vs. WCW wars. Although I don't remember it being as toxic as it is now, probably because the world was generally more chilled out in the 90s than now, where everything is offensive to some.
> 
> To each their own. The only strange thing for me is when people spend their time focusing on hating something rather than enjoying what they like. I ain't going to spend my days on the RAW forum trashing people's love of the program (if any do still love it), lol.


That's just it. I can't stand WWE and was driven away from it, so therefore I don't post on it or visit the threads.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

kamaro011 said:


> I stand by my opinion, i post that knowing full well what the definition it is.


A similar quality but much more positive and pleasant is confidence. Arrogance is annoying and super off-putting imo.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> but all the guys in AEW is 'in the business' - so, they are sorted
> 
> no need for anybody else


Simply saying Tony doesn't have to follow vinces example and write every show. I'd like to see what jake or arn could come up with wouldn't you?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Okay, so this might be long but I know you're the type to stick with a long post so stick with it. I'll try and keep it short and sweet.
> 
> In the most basic form you can just tell by what he's putting out there. So for example:
> 
> ...


Appreciate you taking the time to share your thoughts. I am late to respond but I do wanna touch on your points.

-I don't see match time as a measure to use in saying whether he knows what he's doing or not. If you watch RAW/SD you will also find that many of the matches go VERY long. So the audience that finds it appealing is the general wrestling audience. There is a lot of content on the show. It's a wrestling show so you're gonna get wrestling. He still has plenty of in-ring/backstage segments and video packages so I don't really know what you're getting at when you say he doesn't have the ability to create content. I do definitely agree that some match lengths can be cut down though. But I don't agree with this as far as a factor in Tony's "inexperience".

-He is picking talent from the talent pool that is available on the free agency market. Everyone else is in WWE. AEW's roster is pretty damn good. All of the guys he signs are very talented and he has picked up almost every worthy free agent outside of Tessa Blanchard and CM Punk. Does he have some dead weight on there? Yes he does, but that's always been the case for any promotion. WWE has so much dead weight it's crazy. TNA had dead weight. AEW has plenty of good characters. You don't like them but a lot of people clearly do. AEW is watched pretty heavily around the world in regards to their growing audience, and in a lot of these places, it's on a delay.

-I have no idea where you're drawing this conclusion from. He's booking a product that doesn't appeal to a national audience? The variety that you offer in Australia to your audience is the exact same thing Tony does. He has comedy, he has seriousness, he has big men hoss matches, he has high flyers, he has technical mat style wrestling, he has hardcore wrestling, he has plenty of characters, he has plenty of angles. He has sports entertainment. He has sports-based wrestling. He has a showcase center through DARK for people who like to watch up-and-coming talent. He has variety in promo styles. Variety in video package and backstage segment styles. He gives the talent creative freedom so he's not the only one creating characters. He has old school tag team wrestling with FTR and Butcher/Blade and high flying tag wrestling with Bucks and Lucha Bros. I could go on forever.

It's a buffet my guy. He's booking the show in a way where any wrestling fan can come in and find something that they like. That doesn't align with booking the show based on only what he likes. I think you're mistaking Tony for Vince. Vince is the guy that books the show based on only what he likes. He doesn't give a shit what you think about any of the women because only Charlotte is important. He doesn't care what you think about any of the men because only Roman is important. He doesn't care that his title gold is off of the show for 8 months out of the year because he likes it to be on a part-time Lesnar. This doesn't compare to Tony, who is the farthest away from "booking a show just based off of what he likes". He books his shows based on what wrestling fans have been passionate about since they started watching.

-This is just you though. I am emotionally invested in almost everyone. If we couldn't invest in the talent do you think AEW would have found even 1/4 of the success it has found? The emotional investment in talent is the reason why promotions succeed. I can relate to Hangman being a drinker and a loner at times, I can relate to Private Party and their partying lifestyle, I can relate to Ivelisse and her pride for her culture, I can even relate to Team Taz seeing as I'm big on fitness and I also have a "no-nonsense fuck off" attitude at times. Darby Allin's dark character was explained you just weren't paying attention. He's like that because he got into an accident with his Uncle and he was the only survivor. Screwed his mind up since he was so young when it happened. He feels half dead inside that's why he paints half his face with dead imagery and why he takes so many risks. Do you really need to know where MJF got his money from? How will that change the way you watch him? When has wrestling dived this deep into character details except for in a pass by fashion?

-Omega/Hangman didn't massively disappoint people, it was widely praised. There was some criticism for the build but the match was very well-liked and got great reviews. It was shorter than expected but these guys will probably have another 2-3 matches together with title gold on the line next year. The opening to Dynamite is never predictable unless they tell you what is opening the show beforehand. They have opened with backstage segments and they have opened with matches. Did you know that Jericho and MJF would have that parking lot segment to open the show a month back? Of course not.

-It's not hotshot booking to give the fans great content on free TV. You don't want Dynamite to be a boring show where nothing happens do you? Because that's what RAW and SD are currently. Nobody is tuning in to not watch an exciting product. This week's show is PPV quality? The only PPV worthy match on there is Moxley/Omega 2. Brian Cage is not even in the tag match and Kazarian will probably never get a 1v1 PPV match on an AEW PPV. Leyla Hirsh vs Britt Baker is PPV quality?

-Stories are subjective. Anyone can say they can do this or that better. All that matters to me is entertainment in the present moment. I'm not going to look back in hindsight and fantasy book it better. Not remembering stories is also a personal thing for you though. Just in their first year, I would happily watch video packages to relive Bucks vs Omega/Moxley, Cody/Brodie, Stadium Stampede, Cody/Jericho, Cody/MJF/Wardlow, Jericho/Moxley, Hangman/Jericho, Moxley/Omega, Lucha Bros/Bucks, Cody/Dustin, etc. There are so many.

A lot of the stuff that you're criticizing Tony for, Vince is literally 10 times worse. So if Tony doesn't know what he's doing, does Vince? Is Vince's eye for talent so much better when he is literally doing the same thing and signing up the best he can find on free agency or anyone who has some sort of indy buzz?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Simply saying Tony doesn't have to follow vinces example and write every show. I'd like to see what jake or arn could come up with wouldn't you?


tony does not ‘write’ every show

the evps and the talent ‘write’ their own segments and tony structures or gives final approval

been mentioned many times cody books the singles, bucks the tag and kenny the women - and the talent have input in their specific angles or how they want to structure it

TK is not sitting there hammering out scripts for 5 hours a day


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I marked the fuck out when I seen Sting. Cant deny it.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cant tell if Kenny has been bulking up or Mox has leaned out some. Perhaps a combination of both


----------

